# Daniel Fast for the New Year! Starting January 2, 2013



## WhipEffectz1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Who's with me??!! I'm going for 21 days. This has become a bi-annual thing for me.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm in, lets do it!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Cool!!!!!!!! Glad you can join!


----------



## explosiva9 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm in starting on Jan 6. It'll be my first time and I'm going for 21 days


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm in! I do it every year!


----------



## Keen (Dec 19, 2012)

I did this last year. I don't know about doing it again...


----------



## dicapr (Dec 19, 2012)

Keen said:


> I did this last year. I don't know about doing it again...


 

I have thought about doing it this year for a multitiude of reasons.  But it was so difficult physically I don't know if I am up to doing it againerplexed.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Dec 19, 2012)

Keen said:


> I did this last year. I don't know about doing it again...





dicapr said:


> I have thought about doing it this year for a multitiude of reasons.  But it was so difficult physically I don't know if I am up to doing it againerplexed.



C'mon ladies! We'll all support each other.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Its not bad for me. Its hard but after 3-4 days, it becomes habit. Please reconsider. It truly gives me an amazing feeling during and afterwards.


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 20, 2012)

WhipEffectz1 I came to the forum today to search for the 2012 thread and ask if anyone was doing this for 2013.  So thankful that you already posted the 2013 thread.  I definitely want to do this.  It's been on my mind for a while now.  Can you post the rules or guidelines that you follow for this?


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Reminiscing said:


> WhipEffectz1 I came to the forum today to search for the 2012 thread and ask if anyone was doing this for 2013.  So thankful that you already posted the 2013 thread.  I definitely want to do this.  It's been on my mind for a while now.  Can you post the rules or guidelines that you follow for this?



Thank you dear. I will post everything this weekend or after Christmas!


----------



## dicapr (Dec 20, 2012)

AyannaDivine said:


> C'mon ladies! We'll all support each other.


 

I'll have to pray and think about it.  I don't work a job where I can snack and eat at regular times. Many days I was not able to get enough calories in to function.  It went from Daniel fast to outright fast too many times during those 21 days.


----------



## sapphire74 (Dec 21, 2012)

WhipEffectz1 I am in! I was message you to see if you were doing this again!


----------



## lacreolegurl (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm in.  I was planning on starting on the 1st, but I'll push it back a day.  I'm excited about it.  Spiritually, physically, mentally, I need a cleansing and purification.  I'm so glad I'll have others to do it with.  We can support each other!


----------



## Aisha88 (Dec 21, 2012)

What exactly is the daniel fast?

Sorry, I'd look it up, but I'm at work, and I don't have much time to really research and read about?


----------



## Keen (Dec 21, 2012)

When does it start? I'm still thinking. My sisters and brother were mad at me last year. My mom started cooking more soups and cook without meat. I don't even live with her. I just eat there a lot.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Keen said:


> When does it start? I'm still thinking. My sisters and brother were mad at me last year. My mom started cooking more soups and cook without meat. I don't even live with her. I just eat there a lot.



January 2, 2013.


----------



## lacreolegurl (Dec 22, 2012)

Aisha88 said:


> What exactly is the daniel fast?
> 
> Sorry, I'd look it up, but I'm at work, and I don't have much time to really research and read about?



Here is a link:

http://www.jentezenfranklin.org/

The Daniel Fast:

Eat no meat, no sweets and no bread. Drink water and juice. Eat fruits and vegetables.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Dec 22, 2012)

This will be me and hubby's 5th year doing this. We do it every January with our church! 21 days. I'll post the link to the website we use later....


Hint. Wind down to it. Start eliminating sweets and goodies and breads right after Christmas. Don't start cold turkey. Intensify your prayers and set prayer times in the days leading up to it.  

Finally, consider a COMPLETE FAST for a day or two before you start. It helps. One year DH an I ate nothing but sips of water for 3 days before we started the fast. It helps and gets you more focused on the purpose of the fast: to get closer to HIM. 
Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## zora (Dec 22, 2012)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> This will be me and hubby's 5th year doing this. We do it every January with our church! 21 days. I'll post the link to the website we use later....
> 
> Hint. Wind down to it. Start eliminating sweets and goodies and breads right after Christmas. Don't start cold turkey. Intensify your prayers and set prayer times in the days leading up to it.
> 
> ...



I'll start January 7th.  My son is scheduled for surgery that day, so I will need to make room for God' s blessings.


----------



## HHSJ85 (Dec 24, 2012)

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> Who's with me??!! I'm going for 21 days. This has become a bi-annual thing for me.



I'm in 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 24, 2012)

I am in although I will be praying on how long I should fast. I WANT to do 6 months but not sure if I should. i=But I know he will lead me to do what he wants me to do.

I am beginning on the 6th.


----------



## Dellas (Dec 24, 2012)

What is a Daniel fast or is it just fasting?

I am interested


----------



## MSee (Dec 29, 2012)

I want to do this but I may begin on the 6th. 

I must admit that for some strange reason I'm feeling scared although I do fast regularly and have done a Daniel fast before. Some of the hidden things that have come to light after long fasts were painful, although I'm glad God brought them to the open to be dealt with. 

Must resolve to just do it.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 29, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## Lymegreen (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm in.  I've been praying about this for a couple of months and have done some 'trial' fastings over the last 2 months.  I need to do this.


----------



## stephluv (Dec 29, 2012)

I would also like to join  I have not ever attempted a Daniel fast or know much about it I'll do a fast before Jan 2nd and pray God reveals to me whats best for me to do *subbing*


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Dec 30, 2012)

My church is starting on the 7th. They have provided a guide again for those who have questions on what to include and exclude.

Remember if you have health issues requiring more nutrition with MEDS, do that!
If you need to modify, like include a little dairy or juice, etc...do that. 

I will also be fasting from Facebook and IG. I'm only coming on this site to blog here and check messages. I will not posting in OT or other threads. 

Enjoy!

I'll be blogging updates as I go! 
*GUIDELINES*
http://chctoday.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Daniel-Fast_food_2013.doc

Adel10: *here is a bit of an explanation*: http://chctoday.com/daniel-fast-2013/
stephluv
explosiva9
Reminiscing


----------



## Sosa (Dec 30, 2012)

I've been doing this for a few years but I'm doing a modified version of the Daniel fast for 21 days this January. Not sure if it will allow me to be a part of this challenge.

I'll be doing no bread, no sweets, no grains, no meat, no dairy etc.
However, I might allow myself fish or eggs sometimes.

The allowing occasional fish is because I'm going to start working two jobs in January and I always lose so much weight and tire easily with the big drop in calories (I'm not good at maintaining my calories on this fast  ). And I don't want to skip the fast altogether.


----------



## madebygod (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello....I am in


----------



## MzRhonda (Dec 30, 2012)

I've been attending a new church and we/they will be starting Jan 6 at 6pm and ending Jan 16.....I plan on starting not sure how far I'll get though.


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Dec 30, 2012)

lacreolegurl said:


> Here is a link:
> 
> http://www.jentezenfranklin.org/
> 
> ...



Not to be legalistic but from what i understand, you are only supposed to drink pure waters on a Daniel Fast. Are those of you who are doing this doing this for spiritual reasons or as a diet?

The concept of a Daniel fast comes from Daniel 1:8-14, “But Daniel resolved not to defile himself with the royal food and wine, and he asked the chief official for permission not to defile himself this way. Now God had caused the official to show favor and sympathy to Daniel, but the official told Daniel, ‘I am afraid of my lord the king, who has assigned your food and drink. Why should he see you looking worse than the other young men your age? The king would then have my head because of you.’ 

Daniel then said to the guard whom the chief official had appointed over Daniel, Hananiah, Mishael and Azariah, ‘Please test your servants for ten days: Give us nothing but vegetables to eat and water to drink. Then compare our appearance with that of the young men who eat the royal food, and treat your servants in accordance with what you see.’ So he agreed to this and tested them for ten days.”

The background of the Daniel fast is that Daniel and his three friends had been deported to Babylon when Nebuchadnezzar and the Babylonians conquered Judah (2 Kings 24:13-14). Daniel and his three friends were put into the Babylonian court servant “training program.” Part of the program was learning Babylonian customs, beliefs, laws, and practices. The eating habits of the Babylonians were not in complete agreement with the Mosaic Law. As a result, Daniel asked if he and his three friends could be excused from eating the meat (which was likely sacrificed to Babylonian false gods and idols).

So, a Daniel fast is eating only fruits and vegetables for a certain amount of time and abstaining from meat products. Some people use a Daniel fast as a dieting method. Some people use a Daniel fast instead of fasting from food entirely. The Bible nowhere commands believers to observe a Daniel fast. As a result, it is a matter of Christian freedom whether to observe a Daniel fast. Please also see our article on Christian fasting.

For more information on the Daniel fast, and for Daniel fast recipes http://daniel-fast.com/ and http://www.ultimatedanielfast.com/.[/QUOTE]

*Foods to include in your diet during the Daniel Fast*

http://danielfast.wordpress.com/daniel-fast-food-list/

All fruits. These can be fresh, frozen, dried, juiced or canned. Fruits include but are not limited to apples, apricots, bananas, blackberries, blueberries, boysenberries, cantaloupe, cherries, cranberries, figs, grapefruit, grapes, guava, honeydew melon, kiwi, lemons, limes, mangoes, nectarines, oranges, papayas, peaches, pears, pineapples, plums, prunes, raisins, raspberries, strawberries, tangelos, tangerines, watermelon

All vegetables. These can be fresh, frozen, dried, juiced or canned. Vegetables include but are not limited to artichokes, asparagus, beets, broccoli, Brussels sprouts, cabbage, carrots, cauliflower, celery, chili peppers, collard greens, corn, cucumbers, eggplant, garlic, ginger root, kale, leeks, lettuce, mushrooms, mustard greens, okra, onions, parsley, potatoes, radishes, rutabagas, scallions, spinach, sprouts, squashes, sweet potatoes, tomatoes, turnips, watercress, yams, zucchini, veggie burgers are an option if you are not allergic to soy.

All whole grains, including but not limited to whole wheat, brown rice, millet, quinoa, oats, barley, grits, whole wheat pasta, whole wheat tortillas, rice cakes and popcorn.

All nuts and seeds, including but not limited to sunflower seeds, cashews, peanuts, sesame. Also nut butters including peanut butter.

All legumes. These can be canned or dried. Legumes include but are not limited to dried beans, pinto beans, split peas, lentils, black eyed peas, kidney beans, black beans, cannellini beans, white beans.

All quality oils including but not limited to olive, canola, grape seed, peanut, and sesame.

Beverages: spring water, distilled water or other pure waters.

Other: tofu, soy products, vinegar, seasonings, salt, herbs and spices.

*Foods to avoid on the Daniel Fast
*

All meat and animal products including but not limited to beef, lamb, pork, poultry, and fish.

All dairy products including but not limited to milk, cheese, cream, butter, and eggs.

All sweetenersincluding but not limited to sugar, raw sugar, honey, syrups, molasses, and cane juice.

All leavened bread including Ezekiel Bread (it contains yeast and honey) and baked goods.

All refined and processed food products including but not limited to artificial flavorings, food additives, chemicals, white rice, white flour, and foods that contain artificial preservatives.

All deep fried foods including but not limited to potato chips, French fries, corn chips.

All solid fats including shortening, margarine, lard and foods high in fat.

Beverages including but not limited to coffee, tea, herbal teas, carbonated beverages, energy drinks, and alcohol.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Dec 30, 2012)

letskeepntouch...

Yep only water should be used as a beverage. According to the wordpress site you and I mentioned, you can uses freshly squeezed juices as part of ingredients. 

My Mother In-Law just gave us 40 or so oranges when we traveled to their home in central florida (Where over 75% of the US OJ comes from). We will eat some, and I will juice some to add to prepared foods or veggie smoothies. (Wait...let me check on the veggie smoothies) I been doing the green smoothies for months now. I usually use regular pasturized OJ or AJ (100%) for them....


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay.

Smoothies and natural juicing is allowed if used as a supplement or meal. NOT if its used as a beverage. I had planned on getting back to my green smoothies with no delay. It will be all green foods and juiced orange and its pulp and water to liquify. 

But as far as beverages...water it is.

Here is a tip: Get a big cup (BPA-free), keep it with you all day (I have one of those cool ones from walmart with the straw)....Fill it with water....Set a goal (for any non-water drinkers like me) for a minimum of 32 oz/day. I promise you'll end up drinking  more.

Of course when you feel very weak: PRAY

When a craving kicks in: PRAY.

Lets all add some scriptures to this thread as we go along that will help us along the way....


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Dec 30, 2012)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> @letskeepintouch...
> 
> Yep only water should be used as a beverage. According to the wordpress site you and I mentioned, you can uses freshly squeezed juices as part of ingredients.
> 
> My Mother In-Law just gave us 40 or so oranges when we traveled to their home in central florida (Where over 75% of the US OJ comes from). We will eat some, and I will juice some to add to prepared foods or veggie smoothies. (Wait...let me check on the veggie smoothies) I been doing the green smoothies for months now. I usually use regular pasturized OJ or AJ (100%) for them....



naturalgyrl5199

Thanks! 

I disagree with that list on the tofu products. Do you know anything about tofu. I thought tofu was processed soy?


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Dec 30, 2012)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Okay.
> 
> Smoothies and natural juicing is allowed if used as a supplement or meal. NOT if its used as a beverage. I had planned on getting back to my green smoothies with no delay. It will be all green foods and juiced orange and its pulp and water to liquify.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this. Very good information. I carry a gallon of water around with me. It's not very cute but I drink one gallon per day regularly so that I can stay hydrated for my insanity workouts. I hope I will be able to keep that up on this fast. I'll have to eat plenty of legumes to get the protein I need. I am excited. I cannot wait. I intend to take the time I would normally use for a sit down meal at dinner and spend time praying and reading. I'm also going to not participate on LHCF except for this thread during those 21 days.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Dec 30, 2012)

letskeepntouch said:


> naturalgyrl5199
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I disagree with that list on the tofu products. Do you know anything about tofu. I thought tofu was processed soy?



letskeepntouch: Its processed but it is soy. Thus...its allowed. We will be doing some tofu cause lets face it, I got a meat man (DH) and that will be his challenge cause it can be a stronghold for him. We keep some tofu on hand all year cause we will eat some from time to time to take a meat break....I particularly am not a fan of it, so when I don't eat meat, I tend to avoid all meat substitutes but when hubby wants some chili, and we are avoiding meat, we'll put some soy crumbles (looks like ground turkey) in it. Sometimes I can get him to do the chili without the meat. 

Adding more legumes is good. Its a good protein. Just stay on with the water and watch out for gassiness (take some "beano" before). 
Chilis, veggie soups with different types of beans (I LURVE lentil soup), Red or Black beans and wild/black or whole grain brown rice is good too.


----------



## lacreolegurl (Dec 31, 2012)

letskeepntouch Can't speak for anyone else, but I'm doing the fast for spiritual, mental and physical reasons.  I will be praying for purification in those areas and clarity in my walk.

I posted the Jentezen Franklin link because this is the fast I previously followed. Thank you for the other link.

This will be my third time doing the fast.  Two years ago, I participated with my church in a 40 day fast which ironically worked better for me than the 2 week fast we'd previously done.

Water is my beverage of choice anyway, so no change there for me there. But I did a lot of juicing, mixing all sorts of things together.  My juicer was my best friend.  There are all kinds of really good recipes out there. I also prepared many pots of beans which really helped me to remain in the fast consistently.  We also used soy products.

This year, I'm also looking for additional recipes that will allow me to hopefully transition to a healthier lifestyle after my fasting period is over.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 31, 2012)

I didn't know you guys were doing this.  I am starting tomorrow.  I will visit this thread for recipes as well during the fast until I am no longer able to post.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 31, 2012)

lacreolegurl said:


> @letskeepntouch Can't speak for anyone else, but *I'm doing the fast for spiritual, mental and physical reasons.  I will be praying for purification in those areas and clarity in my walk.*
> 
> I posted the Jentezen Franklin link because this is the fast I previously followed. Thank you for the other link.
> 
> ...


Me too.  I will keep you in prayer...please do the same for me


----------



## AyannaDivine (Jan 1, 2013)

Yesterday at church I signed up for a 31 day consecration which begins tomorrow. The guidelines are very strict, we're doing an absolute fast Jan 1-7 and will eat fruit/veggies and oddly enough chicken/turkey every other day thereafter, twice daily. I'm not allowing myself meat, instead I'll double up on veggies. Juice is allowed but only 4oz twice daily.

I was really struggling with whether or not the Daniel fast was appropriate for me considering how the point is to afflict ones self. There isn't much affliction if you're already vegan or are following a plant based diet . I'd still like to post in this thread if its ok with you OP.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 1, 2013)

I've already brought my groceries. This is a sure thing for me now!!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 1, 2013)

http://danielfast.wordpress.com/daniel-fast-food-list/

Please make sure to READ THE LABEL when purchasing packaged, canned or bottled foods. They should be sugar-free and chemical-free. Keep this in mind as you review this list of acceptable foods.

Foods to include in your diet during the Daniel Fast

All fruits. These can be fresh, frozen, dried, juiced or canned. Fruits include but are not limited to apples, apricots, bananas, blackberries, blueberries, boysenberries, cantaloupe, cherries, cranberries, figs, grapefruit, grapes, guava, honeydew melon, kiwi, lemons, limes, mangoes, nectarines, oranges, papayas, peaches, pears, pineapples, plums, prunes, raisins, raspberries, strawberries, tangelos, tangerines, watermelon

All vegetables. These can be fresh, frozen, dried, juiced or canned. Vegetables include but are not limited to artichokes, asparagus, beets, broccoli, Brussels sprouts, cabbage, carrots, cauliflower, celery, chili peppers, collard greens, corn, cucumbers, eggplant, garlic, ginger root, kale, leeks, lettuce, mushrooms, mustard greens, okra, onions, parsley, potatoes, radishes, rutabagas, scallions, spinach, sprouts, squashes, sweet potatoes, tomatoes, turnips, watercress, yams, zucchini, veggie burgers are an option if you are not allergic to soy.

All whole grains, including but not limited to whole wheat, brown rice, millet, quinoa, oats, barley, grits, whole wheat pasta, whole wheat tortillas, rice cakes and popcorn.

All nuts and seeds, including but not limited to sunflower seeds, cashews, peanuts, sesame. Also nut butters including peanut butter.

All legumes. These can be canned or dried. Legumes include but are not limited to dried beans, pinto beans, split peas, lentils, black eyed peas, kidney beans, black beans, cannellini beans, white beans.

All quality oils including but not limited to olive, canola, grape seed, peanut, and sesame.

Beverages: spring water, distilled water or other pure waters.

Other: tofu, soy products, vinegar, seasonings, salt, herbs and spices.

Foods to avoid on the Daniel Fast

All meat and animal products including but not limited to beef, lamb, pork, poultry, and fish.

All dairy products including but not limited to milk, cheese, cream, butter, and eggs.

All sweetenersincluding but not limited to sugar, raw sugar, honey, syrups, molasses, and cane juice.

All leavened bread including Ezekiel Bread (it contains yeast and honey) and baked goods.

All refined and processed food products including but not limited to artificial flavorings, food additives, chemicals, white rice, white flour, and foods that contain artificial preservatives.

All deep fried foods including but not limited to potato chips, French fries, corn chips.

All solid fats including shortening, margarine, lard and foods high in fat.

Beverages including but not limited to coffee, tea, herbal teas, carbonated beverages, energy drinks, and alcohol.

Remember, READ THE LABELS!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 1, 2013)

This thread is for encouragement during our time of fast. Even though I'm strict with my fast and try to follow specific foods, certain people will not do that. It is not my job to harass/make them follow "protocol." Good luck to everyone on the fast. I've collected my foods and thoughts. Our time starts tomorrow.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Lymegreen (Jan 1, 2013)

I wonder if Almond Milk is ok?

Unsweetened.


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Jan 1, 2013)

Lymegreen said:


> I wonder if Almond Milk is ok?




Lymegreen
Since I am doing it for spiritual reasons, I will pray about things I question but if you are looking for a pseudo-official response:

http://danielfast.wordpress.com/2009/01/06/daniel-fast-guidelines-2/

Amber said,
March 31, 2012 at 7:23 pm

Can I have almond milk instead of soy milk? I bought silk pure almond all natural almond milk. In the ingredients it has All natural evaporated cane juice, calcium carbonate, sea salt, locust bean gum, gellan gum, sunflower lecithin , d-alpha-tocopherol, natural vitamin e, zinc gluconate, vitamin a palmitate, riboflavin (b2) vitamin b12, vitamin d2. I was also reading the nutrition facts and it said sugars 7g, but in the ingredients it doesn’t say sugar is in it. I really need help! Thanks.

Reply

Daniel Fast Team said,
April 7, 2012 at 11:00 am

Yes, you can use unsweetened additive free almond milk (or other plant-based milks) during your fast with recipes and on cereal, (evaporated cane juice is a sweetener/sugar and to be avoided on the fast, so keep looking for a brand that is free of this). Also, the only drinking beverage on the fast is water . . . Be Blessed on your Fast!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ahhh another thing for me to eat. Unsweetened almond milk with wheatgerm.


----------



## Lymegreen (Jan 1, 2013)

I plan to mix the Almond Milk with Oats for breakfast and as a base for smoothies for my dinners.  These will count as meals for me.

I really want to follow the spirit of the fast so I hope this will be ok.  I've heard a lot of different things regarding the Daniel fast.  I think I can do it.


----------



## stephluv (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you guys for this...I decided last night to start today...since this is my first Daniels fast I might be in here asking questions...good luck to everyone and lets stay on here to encourage each other...

I also agree we should post scriptures of encouragement in here...this will motivate me to read my Bible more  which is something else I plan to improve on this year


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 2, 2013)

I will be doing the Daniel fast again this year, but will be starting late. My church is doing a partial fast (12h/day) throughout January, but I think I will just do the Daniel fast...I don't know if I can do both and not get too weak. I also 2nd the starting your fast with a total fast advice! Two years ago I started with a 3-day total fast (which was TOUGH) and then finished the rest of 21 days doing the Daniel Fast, but it was the best fasting period I have ever had. The spiritual growth I experienced was amazing!

I have been anticipating doing the Daniel fast for months! I have had some awesome spiritual breakthroughs as a result of this fast, so I am excited for what is to come this year  Let's go ladies!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 2, 2013)

Here is a good website and Q&A which answered some questions for me and will help as a resource for you too.
http://danielfast.wordpress.com/2007/12/04/daniel-fast-food-list/comment-page-1/

Wasa Crisp Bread (which isn't bread but 100% Whole Grain Crackers) are good to eat with advocado, tomato and fresh squeezed lime juice.  Add a little sea salt.  Delicious snack.

I will post pictures of the different meals.  Since I started this on January 1st as I'm doing this for spiritual reasons, I've already made a few meals.  I didn't take any pics, but I will from now on.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jan 2, 2013)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> Ahhh another thing for me to eat. Unsweetened almond milk with wheatgerm.


The easiest way for me to remember what is acceptable for me to eat on this type of fast is to ask myself did this come from a plant? Is it still in an unmodified form (hasn't been bleached, enriched, zapped etc)? If I can answer yes then it's ok to consume on the fast.



Nice & Wavy said:


> Here is a good website and Q&A which answered some questions for me and will help as a resource for you too.
> http://danielfast.wordpress.com/2007/12/04/daniel-fast-food-list/comment-page-1/
> 
> Wasa Crisp Bread (which isn't bread but 100% Whole Grain Crackers) are good to eat with advocado, tomato and fresh squeezed lime juice.  Add a little sea salt.  Delicious snack.
> ...


Please do share. I will be watching and waiting.

Also ladies, there are some good juicing/smoothie/green food recipes in the natural living forum that can be incorporated during our fasts.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Relentless (Jan 2, 2013)

I am thinking about trying this.  Can some of you shed light on how you benefited from 
The Daniel Fast spiritually.  I would like to hear some testimonies.


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Jan 3, 2013)

Day 2 checking in. I did well yesterday even though my body resisted my insanity workout. I have a feeling my fast will be a mostly raw veggie/fruit fast which is fine by me. Yesterday I had more fruit than I should have though. I'm trying to limit my fruit intake to 3 servings/day since it has 3 times more calories than vegetables.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 3, 2013)

WhipEffectz1 said:


>


 that looks delicious.  Please share everything you have on your plate...yum!



Relentless said:


> I am thinking about trying this.  Can some of you shed light on how you benefited from
> The Daniel Fast spiritually.  I would like to hear some testimonies.


This is my first time doing this type of fast.  I've only done a water fast in the past which increases your prayer life and gives you clarity spiritually moreso than if you don't fast.  I have literally seen life changes taken place when I fast...not only for myself, but for all those I had prayed for during the fast.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 3, 2013)

Prudent1

This is day 3 for me and now I'm not very hungry.  I know I must eat though, so I made a nice salad for breakfast this morning and sweetened up my water with sliced fresh strawberries





Spinach, Lettuce, Tomatoes, Strawberries, Blueberries, Cilantro.  I sprinkled a little sea salt and then some olive oil with a dash of Braggs ACV


----------



## MSee (Jan 3, 2013)

I started yesterday. I have decided no sugars, meat or breads. However, I'll be still using things that were on the 'avoid' list. I do a full fast on Thursdays and will do this throughout. 

I'm doing this because I have learned the importance of seeking God early in the New Year for direction, strength and renewal.

I pray that we all experience renewal, breakthroughs, clear direction and all other benefits by the end of this fast.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 3, 2013)

MSee said:


> I started yesterday. I have decided no sugars, meat or breads. However, I'll be still using things that were on the 'avoid' list. I do a full fast on Thursdays and will do this throughout.
> 
> I'm doing this because I have learned the importance of seeking God early in the New Year for direction, strength and renewal.
> 
> I pray that we all experience renewal, breakthroughs, clear direction and all other benefits by the end of this fast.


I'm glad you aren't going to do sugar/meat/bread because I don't even miss it...it's amazing how the Lord just took my taste for it away.


----------



## stephluv (Jan 3, 2013)

Sooo yesterday was Day 1: I spent soo much time trying to figure out what I can eat that I felt like I was more focused on the food then on praying smh

Today seems alot better as last night I just prayed my steps would be guided during this fast....i read 2 chapters today since I only read a few verses yesterday and I also have been praying more today so I just feel better in general 

I've fasted before(partial fast) and I can remember 3 significant moments in my life that fasting definitely blessed me...I dont want to focus on the benefits of fasting as i've been doing these last few times because I feel like I didnt get anything out of it...so this time i'm focusing on a spiritual transformation and putting my attention on God...this will be a new experience for me so i'm excited for this new challenge

Sorry for the vent- just have a lot of emotions right now Have a good day ladies


----------



## tlbaby23 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm doing it this year for the first time with my church but I don't know what to eat!! Help!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 3, 2013)

tlbaby23 said:


> I'm doing it this year for the first time with my church but I don't know what to eat!! Help!!!



Here you go:

*Foods to include in your diet during the Daniel Fast*

All fruits. These can be fresh, frozen, dried, juiced or  canned. Fruits include but are not limited to apples, apricots, bananas,  blackberries, blueberries, boysenberries, cantaloupe, cherries,  cranberries, figs, grapefruit, grapes, guava, honeydew melon, kiwi,  lemons, limes, mangoes, nectarines,  oranges, papayas, peaches, pears,  pineapples, plums, prunes, raisins, raspberries, strawberries, tangelos,  tangerines, watermelon

All vegetables. These can be fresh, frozen, dried, juiced or  canned. Vegetables include but are not limited to artichokes, asparagus,  beets, broccoli, Brussels sprouts, cabbage, carrots, cauliflower,  celery, chili peppers, collard greens, corn, cucumbers, eggplant,  garlic, ginger root, kale, leeks, lettuce, mushrooms, mustard greens,  okra, onions, parsley, potatoes, radishes, rutabagas, scallions,  spinach, sprouts, squashes, sweet potatoes, tomatoes, turnips,  watercress, yams, zucchini, veggie burgers are an option if you are not  allergic to soy.

All whole grains, including but not limited to whole wheat,  brown rice, millet, quinoa, oats, barley, grits, whole wheat pasta,  whole wheat tortillas, rice cakes and popcorn.

All nuts and seeds, including but not limited to sunflower seeds, cashews, peanuts, sesame. Also nut butters including peanut butter.

All legumes. These can be canned or dried. Legumes include but  are not limited to dried beans, pinto beans, split peas, lentils, black  eyed peas, kidney beans, black beans, cannellini beans, white beans.

All quality oils including but not limited to olive, canola, grape seed, peanut, and sesame.

Beverages: spring water, distilled water or other pure waters.

Other: tofu, soy products, vinegar, seasonings, salt, herbs and spices.

*Foods to avoid on the Daniel Fast*

All meat and animal products including but not limited to beef, lamb, pork, poultry, and fish.

All dairy products including but not limited to milk, cheese, cream, butter, and eggs.

All sweetenersincluding but not limited to sugar, raw sugar, honey, syrups, molasses, and cane juice.

All leavened bread including Ezekiel Bread (it contains yeast and honey) and baked goods.

All refined and processed foods products including but not  limited to artificial flavorings, food additives, chemicals, white rice,  white flour, and foods that contain artificial preservatives.

All deep fried foods including but not limited to potato chips, French fries, corn chips.

All solid fats including shortening, margarine, lard and foods high in fat.

Beverages including but not limited to coffee, tea, herbal teas, carbonated beverages, energy drinks, and alcohol.

 Remember, READ THE LABELS


----------



## Lymegreen (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm starting on the 6th.   I am going grocery shopping today.  I haven't created my shopping list yet but I'll post it when I get it done.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 3, 2013)

stephluv said:


> Sooo yesterday was Day 1: I spent soo much time trying to figure out what I can eat that I felt like I was more focused on the food then on praying smh
> 
> Today seems alot better as last night I just prayed my steps would be guided during this fast....i read 2 chapters today since I only read a few verses yesterday and I also have been praying more today so I just feel better in general
> 
> ...


You are going to do just fine...your heart is where it is suppose to be

Check out the list of different foods and go with that.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 3, 2013)

My advice:  Don't buy too many fruits and veggies!  The first 2 days you want to eat everything you see, but after that...you really don't get too hungry, so you don't want to waste anything.  Oh, use your spices!!!  Last night I had a nice size Sweet Potato with sprinkled cinnamon and nutmeg...it was so delicious and filling.  I didn't eat anything else after that.

I say...purchase 3 days of fruit/veggies at a time.  Plan a meal like: Vegetable soup, guacamole, beans w/jasmine whole grain brown rice, oatmeal with fruit, bananas and peanut butter, have a salad for breakfast...doesn't have to be just fruit, get a juicer and juice your fruits and veggies.

Today for dinner I'm going to have Pinto Beans over Jasmine whole grain brown rice with unsweetened organic apple sauce for dessert.  I will take a picture later.  If I get hungry later, I have some sunflower seeds to munch on.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 3, 2013)

My dinner...I eat at 4pm daily.





Vegetarian Pinto Beans with Jasmine Whole Grain Brown Rice seasoned with homemade sofrito, diced tomatos (I cooked with rice) a little curry and sea salt.


----------



## Lymegreen (Jan 3, 2013)

Meal # 1
Black Bean Soup with Cumin and Jalapeño

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Black-Bean-Soup-with-Cumin-and-Jalapeno-109772

This will count for 2 days....  I will (of course) remove the cheese and sub viggie stock for this recipe. 

Meal # 2
Again 2 day meal... 
Whole-Wheat Spaghetti with Califlower, Chickpeas and Garlic
I'm subbing Califlower for the Broccoli and removing the cheese.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/reviews/Whole-Wheat-Spaghetti-with-Broccoli-Chickpeas-and-Garlic-231366

ETA:  
My list.  I've got tons of black beans already.  I'm going to try that berry salad 


Baby Spinach
Lettuce
Tomatoes
Strawberries
Blueberries
Apples
Cranberries
Onion
Spring Onion
Cilantro
Cauliflower
Kale
Carrots
lemon
3 Garlic clusters
Sweet Potatoes
Veggie Broth
15 oz can petite diced tomatoes with jalapenos
Whole-wheat Spaghetti 
Olive Oil
Balsamic Vinegar
Sea Salt
Red Pepper Flakes
UnSweetened Almond Milk
Water


----------



## miss cosmic (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi ladies
I've been in a bad place spiritually for a couple of years and for the past several months i've been struggling with doubts about christianity and the nature of the God of the bible.
i haven't been to church in ages, and struggle to pray because of my doubts/questions but i still feel strongly called to do this. I started my fast on the 2nd.

I'm giving up meat, bread, sugar, all drinks except water, smoking (i'm a light smoker, about two/three cigarettes a week) and physical intimacy for the duration.

My diet still includes boiled eggs, plain yoghurt and honey, and these are the only animal products i intend to consume while on this fast.

I really dont know what i'm doing, but today i felt an urge/push to do a complete fast on days 7, 14 and 21. Hopefully i'll manage.

I am praying for spiritual quickening/renewal and for the darkness in my heart/spirit to be cleansed. 
If anyone has any tips or suggestions i welcome pms. 
Thank you to all the ladies who have posted in this thread so far.


----------



## sapphire74 (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Foods to include in your diet during the Daniel Fast
> 
> ...



Thanks for this list Nice & Wavy!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> that looks delicious.  Please share everything you have on your plate...yum!
> 
> This is my first time doing this type of fast.  I've only done a water fast in the past which increases your prayer life and gives you clarity spiritually moreso than if you don't fast.  I have literally seen life changes taken place when I fast...not only for myself, but for all those I had prayed for during the fast.



I have broccoli, sugar snap peas, green beans, carrots, celery, water chesnuts, onion and red peppers!. Yummy!!!


----------



## AyannaDivine (Jan 3, 2013)

miss cosmic said:


> Hi ladies
> *I've been in a bad place spiritually for a couple of years and for the past several months i've been struggling with doubts about christianity and the nature of the God of the bible.*
> i haven't been to church in ages, and struggle to pray because of my doubts/questions but i still feel strongly called to do this. I started my fast on the 2nd.
> 
> ...



If I remember correctly, you and I have pretty much the same thought process & feelings about Christianity and religion in general...I started going to chruch 2 months ago and feel really good about it. I think theres a reason why you feel moved to participate in the fast, God has something to tell you  
You can pm me anytime!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> My advice:  Don't buy too many fruits and veggies!  The first 2 days you want to eat everything you see, but after that...you really don't get too hungry, so you don't want to waste anything.  Oh, use your spices!!!  Last night I had a nice size Sweet Potato with sprinkled cinnamon and nutmeg...it was so delicious and filling.  I didn't eat anything else after that.
> .



I eat more veggies as time goes on. I'm such a spectacle when I go to the store or farmers market. People just be looking at all those colorful vegetables.  I also try not to eat too much of the sugary fruits like bananas. I use them mostly in my smoothies. I tend to eat the berries the most and apples when I get really hungry (fiber). 

So I tend to buy food 1-2 times a week just to make sure I don't waste. What I realize from doing this year after year is that I try to get too fancy with recipes then my grocery bill goes up. After the first week, I keep it simple with vegetables, few fruits and legumes. It works out for me every time! I also tend to go about 1-2 months after the fast without eating too dirty. #Awesome!


----------



## MSee (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm glad you aren't going to do sugar/meat/bread because I don't even miss it...it's amazing how the Lord just took my taste for it away.



Good for you. 

Already tempted tonight when I made post Christmas sorrel drink for the family. That thing cannot be drunk without sugar, yeeeek.

Actually the only 2 things on the list that I want to keep using are eggs and milk (I use goat milk) because I've been on a regimen to strengthen my teeth and eggnog is recommended. Although the thought of drinking it without honey or molasses has kept me away so far .


----------



## MSee (Jan 3, 2013)

miss cosmic said:


> Hi ladies
> I've been in a bad place spiritually for a couple of years and for the past several months i've been struggling with doubts about christianity and the nature of the God of the bible.
> i haven't been to church in ages, and struggle to pray because of my doubts/questions but i still feel strongly called to do this. I started my fast on the 2nd.
> 
> ...



Just letting you know I have prayed for you and will pray that God gives you what you requested, understanding, that you may know His deep love and come to the knowledge of His will for you.

Keep praying and be open and real with Him like you have been in your post. Be forewarned however, that you may have to push through things or temptations assigned by the devil to stop the good thing you have purposed to do.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 3, 2013)

miss cosmic said:


> Hi ladies
> I've been in a bad place spiritually for a couple of years and for the past several months i've been struggling with doubts about christianity and the nature of the God of the bible.
> i haven't been to church in ages, and struggle to pray because of my doubts/questions but i still feel strongly called to do this. I started my fast on the 2nd.
> 
> ...



Bless your heart!!!


----------



## miss cosmic (Jan 3, 2013)

AyannaDivine and MSee thank you 

When i pray (which is hard because of my lack of understanding of the concept of prayer, but that's a different thread), i sometimes drift off into asking for things - a better job, more money etc but i know this is not right for me right now because my prayers get confused and jumbled-up. However, when i pray for other people i'm coherent, lucid, same as when i pray for a 'fixing' of my spiritual walk, which tells me that i am on the right track as far as prayer goes.

I need some place to vent/share and i'm grateful for this thread. I hope anyone who thinks i'm oversharing can understand where i'm coming from.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nope I can't imagine having it without sugar it would taste like spicy medicine, lol....I've got some in the refrigerator right now had one of my church sisters make some for me I've got a huge bottle think I will share...



MSee said:


> Good for you.
> 
> Already tempted tonight when I made post Christmas sorrel drink for the family. That thing cannot be drunk without sugar, yeeeek.
> 
> Actually the only 2 things on the list that I want to keep using are eggs and milk (I use goat milk) because I've been on a regimen to strengthen my teeth and eggnog is recommended. Although the thought of drinking it without honey or molasses has kept me away so far .


----------



## stephluv (Jan 4, 2013)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> I also tend to go about 1-2 months after the fast without eating too dirty.


 
*WhipEffectz1- so far i've been enjoying exploring new meals  (just had wheat penne pasta w/ tomatoe and broccoli #amazing) So today i said i might have to go a little bit longer with this clean eating* 



miss cosmic said:


> I need some place to vent/share and i'm grateful for this thread. I hope anyone who thinks i'm oversharing can understand where i'm coming from.


 
*miss cosmic- Continue to share! Your honesty may be opening up doors for others as well*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 4, 2013)

sapphire74 said:


> Thanks for this list @Nice & Wavy!


You are welcome my dear!



WhipEffectz1 said:


> I have broccoli, sugar snap peas, green beans, carrots, celery, water chesnuts, onion and red peppers!. Yummy!!!


Yes...love it!



WhipEffectz1 said:


> I eat more veggies as time goes on. I'm such a spectacle when I go to the store or farmers market. People just be looking at all those colorful vegetables.  I also try not to eat too much of the sugary fruits like bananas. I use them mostly in my smoothies. I tend to eat the berries the most and apples when I get really hungry (fiber).
> 
> So I tend to buy food 1-2 times a week just to make sure I don't waste. What I realize from doing this year after year is that I try to get too fancy with recipes then my grocery bill goes up. After the first week, I keep it simple with vegetables, few fruits and legumes. It works out for me every time! I also tend to go about 1-2 months after the fast without eating too dirty. #Awesome!


Great plan!



stephluv said:


> *@WhipEffectz1- so far i've been enjoying exploring new meals  (just had wheat penne pasta w/ tomatoe and broccoli #amazing) So today i said i might have to go a little bit longer with this clean eating*
> 
> *@miss cosmic- Continue to share! Your honesty may be opening up doors for others as well*


Stephluv, I read that wheat may contain some sugars in it, so try to get whole grain instead.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 4, 2013)

miss cosmic said:


> Hi ladies
> I've been in a bad place spiritually for a couple of years and for the past several months i've been struggling with doubts about christianity and the nature of the God of the bible.
> i haven't been to church in ages, and struggle to pray because of my doubts/questions but i still feel strongly called to do this. I started my fast on the 2nd.
> 
> ...


The Lord is speaking to your heart and the great part about all of this is that you are hearing His voice!  This is exciting!

Be obedient....the Lord wants to break some strongholds that are in your life and reveal somethings for you in the future.  What He speaks, write it down and don't share it with anyone...just ponder on His Word.

I will be praying for you and if you would like to talk further, please pm me.  God bless you, sis


----------



## miss cosmic (Jan 4, 2013)

Today was day 3 for me, and so far so good. My best friend came over with a fruitcake, which is my favourite  and i had to politely decline. It wasn't nearly as hard as i thought it would be, and i'm grateful for that because self-denial is not my strongpoint. [In my defence, i'm an 80s baby - instant gratification is what defines us: that's my story and i'm sticking to it  ]

I have a couple of questions and i hope i'll get answers: 
1.does quantity matter on this fast? I read a website (cant remember which) giving guidelines for a daniel fast and it seemed to imply that what you ate was important, not how much. As i re-start my christian walk i dont want to become legalistic, but i also dont want to be in the wrong due to misinformation.
Are you ladies exercising portion control or just eating normally, minus the 'rich' foods and meats etc?
Does quantity matter or is the foregoing of certain foods the only required sacrifice for this fast?

I also shared yesterday that i'll be *attempting* full fasts on days 7, 14 and 21 (jan 8, 15 and 22). so my 2nd q is:
2. Is a full/complete fast 24 hours without food, OR do you still break fast at sunset with small quantities ? To clarify: if i'm doing a full fast on 8jan, does that mean no food the whole of 8jan (midnight to midnight) or no food from supper 7jan until supper 8jan? 
Obviously i cant break fast at midnight so in the midnight to midnight scenario it would be no food from supper 7jan until the morning meal on 9jan. Hope that makes sense.
Looking forward to your responses ladies 

Thanks in advance.
(Please forgive my long posts)


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 4, 2013)

miss cosmic said:


> Today was day 3 for me, and so far so good. My best friend came over with a fruitcake, which is my favourite  and i had to politely decline. It wasn't nearly as hard as i thought it would be, and i'm grateful for that because self-denial is not my strongpoint. *[In my defence, i'm an 80s baby - instant gratification is what defines us: that's my story and i'm sticking to it*  ]*I like you...I'm glad you are posting in the CF *
> 
> I have a couple of questions and i hope i'll get answers:
> 1.does quantity matter on this fast? I read a website (cant remember which) giving guidelines for a daniel fast and it seemed to imply that what you ate was important, not how much. As i re-start my christian walk i dont want to become legalistic, but i also dont want to be in the wrong due to misinformation. I think so...both are important, but as the days go by, the less you feel like eating.
> ...


A full fast consists of you not having anything other than water for the entire 24 hours that day, so whatever that 24 hours is for you, then do it, but stick to it.


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone, 

I was out of town for the holidays so I didn't start the fast on the 2nd.  I didn't think it was wise to do so while traveling, so I'm starting tomorrow, Jan. 6th.  I've followed some of the advice here and started a pre-fast yesterday with no meat, no sugar and no bread.  Needless to say I was a very cranky person yesterday.   I definitely see the point of pre-fasting now.  I need to get this crankiness out my system.  

Anyway, I know this fast won't be easy but I also know that my God is faithful.  I have a list of things up before Him and I have no doubt that He will be talking to me about all of the items during this fast.  One of things I'm praying for is boldness.  God has been showing me some of His vision for my life but I've been holding back because of fear.  I need a big dose of boldness to move forward and do as God has told me to do.

I'm so glad for this thread.  I will be praying for everyone in it and please do the same for me.

Also Nice & Wavy thanks for posting this... 



> I'm watching my portions but I'm eating more times in  the day..so instead of 3 meals, I'm eating 6 small meals with maybe 1 or  2 snacks in between.



Yesterday, I felt like I was constantly hungry.  Without meat my portions are much smaller so I was wondering how can I sustain 21 days like this but then I read your post and it made so much sense.  Since we're eating smaller portions we should eat more meals.  Thank you for your wisdom!


----------



## miss cosmic (Jan 5, 2013)

Reminiscing said:


> Also Nice & Wavy thanks for posting this...
> 
> 
> Yesterday, I felt like I was constantly hungry.  Without meat my portions are much smaller so I was wondering how can I sustain 21 days like this but then I read your post and it made so much sense.  Since we're eating smaller portions we should eat more meals.  Thank you for your wisdom!



Thanks for this, missed the post you quoted and my question is answered.


----------



## sapphire74 (Jan 5, 2013)

My veggie soup for the week!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 5, 2013)

Reminiscing said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was out of town for the holidays so I didn't start the fast on the 2nd.  I didn't think it was wise to do so while traveling, so I'm starting tomorrow, Jan. 6th.  I've followed some of the advice here and started a pre-fast yesterday with no meat, no sugar and no bread.  Needless to say I was a very cranky person yesterday.   I definitely see the point of pre-fasting now.  I need to get this crankiness out my system.
> 
> ...


Reminiscing you are more than welcome. Glad I could be of some help!!!



sapphire74 said:


> My veggie soup for the week!


That looks delicious!


----------



## sapphire74 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks Nice & Wavy!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 5, 2013)

sapphire74 said:


> Thanks @Nice & Wavy!


You're welcome!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Almost the end of day 4 for me. Thank god. I've officially fell into a routine now. I'm having to turn down a lot of offers to go out and about....but I don't think that's a bad thing. Here's a soup I was fed the other night. Lentil and Carrot soup.They used vegetable broth because I am fasting. Bless their hearts!


----------



## foxee (Jan 5, 2013)

My fast begins tomorrow!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 5, 2013)

foxee said:


> My fast begins tomorrow!



Good luck my dear!!!


----------



## Lymegreen (Jan 5, 2013)

I start tomorrow!!


----------



## explosiva9 (Jan 5, 2013)

I start tomorrow and wasn't able to do the intended pre-fast because I was getting all my socializing in. I informed all my family and friends I was starting the fast and would have limited to no contact with anyone during the fast, which led to many engagements. So I'm nervous about starting cold turkey but I'm determined to start and complete the fast.  Especially since I've told EVERYONE that I'm doing it. But also because I really really really want to do it.  Looking forward to connecting to God on a deeper level.


----------



## Lymegreen (Jan 6, 2013)

Matthew 12:43-45
New International Version (NIV)
43 “When an impure spirit comes out of a person, it goes through arid places seeking rest and does not find it. 44 Then it says, ‘I will return to the house I left.’ When it arrives, it finds the house unoccupied, swept clean and put in order. 45 Then it goes and takes with it seven other spirits more wicked than itself, and they go in and live there. And the final condition of that person is worse than the first. That is how it will be with this wicked generation.”

When you clean house remember to fill it !!   Bible Gateway is giving away a free Bible App until the 21st.  

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=matthew 12:43-45&version=NIV


----------



## MSee (Jan 6, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Nope I can't imagine having it without sugar it would taste like spicy medicine, lol....I've got some in the refrigerator right now had one of my church sisters make some for me I've got a huge bottle think I will share...



Extremely sour, spicy medicine, LOL.

After my full fast I got what I called my marching orders. Take my focus off the food and keep it where it belongs. When desires or cravings or fears surface I remind myself of Matthew 5:6
_Blessed are they which do hunger and thirst after righteousness: for they shall be filled._

I also wanted to suggest that since we are doing this together we should all remember to pray for this forum may be on a specific day.


----------



## stephluv (Jan 7, 2013)

Soooooo yesterday I did not stick to my fast for dinner smh...I didnt pre-fast and I wish I had....but this is a learning experience and as my first Daniels fast i'm trying....Praying God sees my efforts...I got another 2wks+ and I want this to be another turning pt in my life


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 7, 2013)

Today is day 1.

I had a veggie smoothie for breakfast. I am going to fill my cup with a lot of water. I rushed out the house and didn't grab any my snacks so I will run home during lunch and get them (fruits and nuts). I am starving right now, so I am going to pray. Tonight hubby and I will be praying and discussing a few things. Classes started today so I have to teach at the University tonight...after I worl 8-5. I should be home by 7-ish I hope. I'm just doing roll, reviewing my syllabus, answer questions then push off. The first 3 days are the hardest. But once I get my snack routine I'll be good.

Tonight we'll have beans, rice, and cabbage for dinner.

I will be doing a crockpot bean soup in a few days. I am craving lentil veggie soup! Uh oh...cravings....time to pray!

Ladies, if there are any scriptures...please share.

Here is one I'll share:

"Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. And the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus."
*Philippians 4: 6-7.*

Peace ladies.


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Jan 7, 2013)

Checking in. I've done very well...except on Saturday. I was making a queso , chiles and hot sausage dip for my DH for his football get-to-gether and while I was making it I took a spoon full (because I'm used to taste testing when I'm cooking) and as soon as it went down my throat I was like:







I was really bummed but not letting it get in the way of my walk!


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 7, 2013)

I spent Day 1 of my fast in church yesterday.  I went to morning service then a Pastor Installation Service in the evening.  God was talking to me in both services.  I'm so thankful to be able to hear God's voice.  I'll admit His instructions are not always clear to me but I've realized that the closer I grow to him the clearer his instructions get. 

Cheers to day 2!  Praying for everyone!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 7, 2013)

I am on the 3rd (and final) day of total fasting. It has been tough, but I know the end result will be worth it! Tomorrow, I will start the Daniel Fast for the remaining 18 days. I have tried to not spend too much time in the thread because the pictures of yummy food are a bit too appealing   I will be posting more after today! You ladies have given me encouragement and provided several ideas for meals  I will keep you all in my prayers


----------



## miss cosmic (Jan 7, 2013)

Tomorrow is day 7 and i'll be doing a complete fast. I'm scared.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Today is my 6th day and I feel great. I admit I need to get around to praying a little bit more.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 7, 2013)

Well today is the end of Day 1.

Had legumes, cabbage and rice for lunch and an early dinner of beans and rice again around 4:30 PM when I went off to teach my class after work. Came home and prayed with DH. Asked God to open our eyes, ears, and hearts to hear his voice, the strength to stay focused, and for us to listen and hear the other's voice and needs.

I felt very weak physically, but snacking on almonds helped. 

Off to read some scriptures. 

There is a free bible app available on the iTunes store or on the Android Market or on Google Play site. You can get the bible in every language and every version: KJV, NKJV, NIV, Concordance, Message, etc....There are reading plans too, even a "bible in a year" plan. I love it.


----------



## Lymegreen (Jan 8, 2013)

I started on the 6th but had a mishap on one of my meals.  I'm looking into getting unleavened bread.   

I'm praying a lot.  A little disappointed about the bread mishap but I'll move on.  I may decide to start over or add a day to my fast.  Not sure yet.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 8, 2013)

Today is day 2. I can see I need to do more grocery shopping. Plan out my snacks, vary my meals. I am very excited. I am going to church after work for one of the many prayer times they do during this fast!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 8, 2013)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Well today is the end of Day 1.
> 
> Had legumes, cabbage and rice for lunch and an early dinner of beans and rice again around 4:30 PM when I went off to teach my class after work. Came home and prayed with DH. Asked God to open our eyes, ears, and hearts to hear his voice, the strength to stay focused, and for us to listen and hear the other's voice and needs.
> 
> ...


 I just love your post....you are truly blessed! 

I downloaded the bible on my Kindle Fire and I read it often when I'm out...it's a great thing!

I love raw almonds....it helps tremendously with hunger pains.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 8, 2013)

Lymegreen said:


> I started on the 6th but had a mishap on one of my meals.  I'm looking into getting unleavened bread.
> 
> I'm praying a lot.  A little disappointed about the bread mishap but I'll move on.  I may decide to start over or add a day to my fast.  Not sure yet.


Don't you dare be disappointed...it was only 1 meal...it's ok


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 8, 2013)

This is day 8 for me and my body loves eating like this!  I know I can do this from now on...even my digestive system is thanking me!

Spiritually, the Lord is revealing so many things to me...I am truly grateful and listening!


----------



## sapphire74 (Jan 8, 2013)

Today is day 7 for me, so far so good. I don't miss meat as much as I thought would.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 8, 2013)

sapphire74 said:


> Today is day 7 for me, so far so good. I don't miss meat as much as I thought would.


I know...me too!  I was just saying this to my husband today.  I thought for sure that the dairy part would get to me, but it hasn't, which is so surprising....I love milk!


----------



## miss cosmic (Jan 9, 2013)

The full fast yesterday was not as hard as i thought it would be. Before i started this fast i used to get shaky and dizzy when hungry, even if i wasnt being physically active. Yesterday i had a lot of errands to run, including standing in queues and i thought i'd have to eat something to avoid the dizziness...except it didn't come. All i got was an awful headache (but i'm prone to those anyway so i cant blame it on the fast). 
I went the full 24hours, something i havent done in years and no longer thought i could do.

As others have said, it's surprising that i don't miss meat as much as i thought i would. I miss it, but it's not unbearable, and i think after this i'll be able to have several meat-free days every week. I was that person who always said a meatless meal is not a meal but a snack  so this will be a huge deal for me and for my family.

I still have a lot of questions but i also feel as though i'm tuning into the spiritual sphere.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 9, 2013)

Day 3 today.

I read more scriptures. I am working more on my "bible in a year" program through my Bible App. I had put it down after finals last month and all the confusion with the holidays and sleep deprivation...so now I'm back at it. I love it because it picks you up right where you left off. I may have more scriptures/day to read but its great. Yesterday we picked up some more fruits and veggies and nuts to snack on. We also bought some more white and sweet potatos (DH loves my oven baked fries). My church has some prayer directives they have asked us to include in our prayers for each day that I am following. yesterday included crying out to the Lord. Something I haven't done in a while. I have really needed God to fill in some gaps and deliver me from some strongholds that I have not let keep me down, yet, ever so often it comes back full force and I need to be forever delivered from it. I have been praying for others FOR YEARS. I need to pray for myself and meditate more on this Word. Just last night God helped me figure out how to deal with a job situation and I am ready to handle that ASAP. I am really being challenged on this fast.

Prayer and meditation is really really really important. The meditation, quiet, and even a little chanting has helped clear my mind. Even in prayer we can be a little chatty, and thus MISS the things God is trying to tell and show us. It really worked last night. Going in with a broken spirit and being ready to be led. 
The scripture shared in loololah's post about "Questions" in Daniel 3 really helped me. I love it.


----------



## MSee (Jan 9, 2013)

miss cosmic said:


> The full fast yesterday was not as hard as i thought it would be. Before i started this fast i used to get shaky and dizzy when hungry, even if i wasnt being physically active. Yesterday i had a lot of errands to run, including standing in queues and i thought i'd have to eat something to avoid the dizziness...except it didn't come. All i got was an awful headache (but i'm prone to those anyway so i cant blame it on the fast).
> I went the full 24hours, something i havent done in years and no longer thought i could do.
> 
> As others have said, it's surprising that i don't miss meat as much as i thought i would. I miss it, but it's not unbearable, and i think after this i'll be able to have several meat-free days every week. I was that person who always said a meatless meal is not a meal but a snack  so this will be a huge deal for me and for my family.
> ...



So glad to read this. I was praying for you, but didn't get a chance to post. Keep going, answers will come at their appointed time. Some may never come and that's when faith keeps you moving forward anyway.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 10, 2013)

This is the end of Day 8 for me. I'm losing my desire for certain foods. I may do green smoothies all day tomorrow or add more to my daily diet. With 13 more days, I have definitely fell into a routine with my food. I still need to pray more.


----------



## miss cosmic (Jan 10, 2013)

MSee said:


> So glad to read this. I was praying for you, but didn't get a chance to post. Keep going, answers will come at their appointed time. Some may never come and that's when faith keeps you moving forward anyway.



Thank u. My biggest challenge is staying prepped for new revelation instead of relying on old knowledge, allowing my pre- and mis-conceptions to be challenged and changed.
Prayer is hard because of the doubt and fear etc...but i'm keeping on.

In other news, i miss meat. I made a vegetable soup that was delicious, ate it for two consecutive meals and now i cant face it. It's time to pay attention in the daniel fast recipes thread.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 10, 2013)

I made it to day 10!!!  12 more days to go and I'm loving it!  

Ran 1 mile yesterday for the first time in 6 years!  I feel fantastic!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 10, 2013)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> This is the end of Day 8 for me. I'm losing my desire for certain foods. I may do green smoothies all day tomorrow or add more to my daily diet. With 13 more days, I have definitely fell into a routine with my food. I still need to pray more.


Prayer is the best thing...keeps you grounded and gives you clarity!

I am doing a straight fast for the next 2 days but I will include 2 green juices in my diet...one in the afternoon and one in the evening.


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 10, 2013)

Ladies, 

For the first time in my christian work I am fasting longer than a day. Orginally I didn't know how long I was going to fast for but this morning I got my answer. I started Monday and I will be fasting for ten days. For my fast I am eating fruits and salads. In addition to the fruits and salads I am eating nuts and drinking water with lemon. I am using a little salad dressing on my salad so I can't say that this is a full Daniel Fast but after pray I'm ok with my plan

I am fasting for guidence and direction, to be closer to God and I realize in order to get different results you have to go further and it was time that I did this for my walk with the Lord. He is doing new and great things for me but I know that I need to do somethings as well especially in one situation.

I will continue to pray for your as I ask for pray for me. God Bless!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 10, 2013)

GodsPromises said:


> Ladies,
> 
> For the first time in my christian work I am fasting longer than a day. Orginally I didn't know how long I was going to fast for but this morning I got my answer. I started Monday and I will be fasting for ten days. For my fast I am eating fruits and salads. In addition to the fruits and salads I am eating nuts and drinking water with lemon. I am using a little salad dressing on my salad so I can't say that this is a full Daniel Fast but after pray I'm ok with my plan
> 
> ...


I am so happy that you are fasting, even if its the first time.  You will get direction that's for sure.

The one thing I suggest is to make your own salad dressing.  You can use some EVOO and some ACV with a little pepper.  It is delicious, trust me.  You won't even miss the one in the jar...those have too much stuff in it that you don't want in your system when you are fasting.  Also, eat lots of green veggies and you need some beans in your diet...the one I love the best is Pinto Beans...so good.

I will keep you in prayer....you can do it!!!


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the tip about the salad dressing. Do you have a receipt for salad dressing. I will also add beans. I love black beans in my salad so I will pick some up.

Oh this is not my first time actually fasting but the first time have fasted for more than 2 days lol. I usually do 1 day 18 hour fast but nothing as long as this and the first time I have cut sugar and coffee out of my diet completely.



Nice & Wavy said:


> I am so happy that you are fasting, even if its the first time. You will get direction that's for sure.
> 
> The one thing I suggest is to make your own salad dressing. You can use some EVOO and some ACV with a little pepper. It is delicious, trust me. You won't even miss the one in the jar...those have too much stuff in it that you don't want in your system when you are fasting. Also, eat lots of green veggies and you need some beans in your diet...the one I love the best is Pinto Beans...so good.
> 
> I will keep you in prayer....you can do it!!!


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

I'm on day 5 today.  Yesterday was not a good day for me and so far this morning hasn't been good either.  Surprisingly it's not the food I'm struggling with, it's my emotions.  I'm currently unemployed and it's one of the things I'm fasting about.  I have been staying positive for the most part but yesterday it got to me and I spent most of the day crying and sleeping.  I barely prayed and this morning although I prayed, I cried the whole time.  I've been praying for changes in my career for over a year now (thankfully I haven't been unemployed the whole time) but yet I feel like I'm still in the same place.  I have a very deep desire for entrepreneurship and God has spoken to me a few times about things to do but I'm still so confused about it.  I've taken beginning steps on two things but I haven't moved past the beginning steps because I have a lot of fear.  I get so mad at myself sometimes because I'm not a new Christian.  I feel like I should be stronger than this but still fear is holding me back.  I can't seem to shake the feeling that I failed in my career and I'm scared of failing again.  My sister is losing patience with me because she doesn't think I failed at all.  I'm a contract employee which means moments of unemployment are very common but it still feels like failure to me because I've been contract for almost 9 years now and 2012 was the first time I faced unemployment.  God was faithful to me and blessed me with contract after contract before.  I even got paid sick time and vacation leave which is almost unheard of for contract work so now I wonder what happened.  I paid my tithes faithfully, I acknowledged and thanked God every step of the way in career, I even gave a big testimony to the youth in my church last year on how to put God first in your career... and now I'm unemployed again for the 3rd time since Jan. 2012. I keep asking God if I did something wrong but no answer.

Anyway, I usually don't vent like this on the forum but I'm struggling now.  I thought I would find peace on this fast but right now I'm just feeling sadness.  I've been walking this walk long enough to know that this is the enemy attacking my emotions since the food portion of the fast isn't bothering me.  However, even though I know it's an attack it's still getting to me.  Please pray for me.  I have no doubt that God is real and that he is working in my life.  I just wish that I didn't feel as confused and as sad as I feel now.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 10, 2013)

GodsPromises said:


> Thanks for the tip about the salad dressing. Do you have a receipt for salad dressing. I will also add beans. I love black beans in my salad so I will pick some up.
> 
> Oh this is not my first time actually fasting but the first time have fasted for more than 2 days lol. I usually do 1 day 18 hour fast but nothing as long as this and the first time I have cut sugar and coffee out of my diet completely.


You're more than welcome!  I don't have any recipes besides just mixing about a tablespoon of EVOO and a capful of ACV.  I use sea salt and pepper and ta-da!!!  It's very easy

Oh I see.  Cutting the sugar out is going to be hard, but you can do it...if I can do it anyone can...lol.  Everytime I want something sweet, I'll eat a piece of fruit or slice some strawberries and put it in my water cup.  It satisfies my taste buds.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 10, 2013)

Reminiscing,

Everything you are feeling is valid.

Now you know what else to pray for. Being delivered from fear. Boy Satan knows that you are going places, he is trying hard to keep you from it. But it won't happen!

We're not guaranteed a trouble, tribulation, or trial-free life. This too, is your test. Your Job moment. Now that God has your attention...you have got to DIG IN. Pray harder. When you go to the Lord with a broken spirit, all there's left for him to do is to fill your cup. But you have got to let the healing begin. He can't fill a broken vessel. All is well my sister. You are doing exactly what you you should. 

One of my biggest strongholds (i mean generational) is also fear. Fear of the unknown. Fear of flying. But no more. The things God is showing me are so great. So amazing and so awesome. I can't believe it. But its real. Not a fantasy. So we (you and I) have GOT to be obedient. First...we must trust God. Like with the faith of Abraham. If we don't trust him with our whole heart and mind and soul, we can't reach the blessings he has waiting for us. In 2013, I've decided I cannot wait any longer. My faith well "I" must change. Its now or never. I am praying for you!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 10, 2013)

Its Day 4 for me. Last night and the night before God really showed me some things. I will be moving on those things THIS week. I am scared, excited, but I will be obedient nontheless. What the future holds for me is bright...I will just lean on HIM.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 10, 2013)

Reminiscing said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm on day 5 today.  Yesterday was not a good day for me and so far this morning hasn't been good either.  Surprisingly it's not the food I'm struggling with, it's my emotions.  I'm currently unemployed and it's one of the things I'm fasting about.  I have been staying positive for the most part but yesterday it got to me and I spent most of the day crying and sleeping.  I barely prayed and this morning although I prayed, I cried the whole time.  I've been praying for changes in my career for over a year now (thankfully I haven't been unemployed the whole time) but yet I feel like I'm still in the same place. * I have a very deep desire for entrepreneurship and God has spoken to me a few times about things to do but I'm still so confused about it.  I've taken beginning steps on two things but I haven't moved past the beginning steps because I have a lot of fear.*  I get so mad at myself sometimes because I'm not a new Christian.  I feel like I should be stronger than this but still fear is holding me back.  I can't seem to shake the feeling that I failed in my career and I'm scared of failing again.  My sister is losing patience with me because she doesn't think I failed at all.  I'm a contract employee which means moments of unemployment are very common but it still feels like failure to me because I've been contract for almost 9 years now and 2012 was the first time I faced unemployment.  God was faithful to me and blessed me with contract after contract before.  I even got paid sick time and vacation leave which is almost unheard of for contract work so now I wonder what happened.  I paid my tithes faithfully, I acknowledged and thanked God every step of the way in career, I even gave a big testimony to the youth in my church last year on how to put God first in your career... and now I'm unemployed again for the 3rd time since Jan. 2012. I keep asking God if I did something wrong but no answer.
> 
> Anyway, I usually don't vent like this on the forum but I'm struggling now.  I thought I would find peace on this fast but right now I'm just feeling sadness.  I've been walking this walk long enough to know that this is the enemy attacking my emotions since the food portion of the fast isn't bothering me.  However, even though I know it's an attack it's still getting to me.  Please pray for me.  I have no doubt that God is real and that he is working in my life.  I just wish that I didn't feel as confused and as sad as I feel now.


First let me give you a   I so understand your struggle and know how hard it can be.

The one thing that is causing this for you is FEAR!  You don't have to be a new christian to experience it either because the devil is like a roaring lion, seeking who he can devour!  He is trying to devour your vision...he's clouding it with fear because he knows that if he can get your vision, you will perish.

You need to begin to write down your vision.  Since its entrepreneurship and the Lord spoke to you about it already, you already have a plan and you already have the power to put it into action.

While you are on the fast, stop thinking about the fact that you don't have work.  This is what satan is using to cause you to feel defeated.  You are a child of the KING!!!  You have the victory!!!

I believe that you will get your answer very soon...it's impossible to hear from the Lord when you are worrying.  Stay focused and fight the enemy with your worship!



Get some worship songs and begin to worship God...even with your tears...YES, even with your tears, worship God.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 10, 2013)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> @Reminiscing,
> 
> Everything you are feeling is valid.
> 
> ...


Praise the Lord!!!


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 10, 2013)

This is one of my favorite song right now and my prayer:

Pastor Marvin Winas "Draw My Closer to You/Thy Will Be Done"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rexmQ0c634


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 10, 2013)

naturalgyrl5199 - Thanks for the encouragement!  It's good to know that someone else has the same struggle as me.  We will get through this!

Nice & Wavy - Thanks for your encouragement as well!  I agree with your advice on writing down the vision.  I record every vision that God gives me in my prayer journal.  It's the putting into action part that is hard for me but I will continue seeking God's wisdom and guidance.  Thank you for your prayers!


----------



## janeemat (Jan 10, 2013)

Our church started this on Sunday allowing one day of meat....baked chicken or fish.  (I know, not a full Daniel fast).  The thing is they gave us a guide with NOTHING to eat during the day except between 4pm and 9pm.  I love fruit and nuts for breakfast....gives me energy.  I have been able to abstain from meat since Sunday, so that is good.  In the future I am going to prepare my mind way in advance and really let God guide me when fasting.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 10, 2013)

janeemat said:


> Our church started this on Sunday allowing one day of meat....baked chicken or fish.  (I know, not a full Daniel fast).  The thing is they gave us a guide with NOTHING to eat during the day except between 4pm and 9pm.  I love fruit and nuts for breakfast....gives me energy.  I have been able to abstain from meat since Sunday, so that is good.  In the future I am going to prepare my mind way in advance and really let God guide me when fasting.


Wow, that's different (one day of meat).  I love fruit too for breakfast...so delicious.'

Love your picture in your siggy and you do look fabulous at 50!  I turn 50 this year and I hope to look as good as you do!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 10, 2013)

Reminiscing said:


> @naturalgyrl5199 - Thanks for the encouragement!  It's good to know that someone else has the same struggle as me.  We will get through this!
> 
> @Nice & Wavy - Thanks for your encouragement as well!  I agree with your advice on writing down the vision.  I record every vision that God gives me in my prayer journal.  It's the putting into action part that is hard for me but I will continue seeking God's wisdom and guidance.  Thank you for your prayers!


You are more than welcome, sis.


----------



## JewelleNY (Jan 12, 2013)

This is day 2 of the Daniel Fast for me.   I feel okay but need to go grocery shopping ASAP.   

Was wondering if maple syrup is okay as a sweetener.  I saw some recipes posted that included pure maple syrup but I was under the impression that no sweets were allowed.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 12, 2013)

JewelleNY said:


> This is day 2 of the Daniel Fast for me.   I feel okay but need to go grocery shopping ASAP.
> 
> Was wondering if maple syrup is okay as a sweetener.  I saw some recipes posted that included pure maple syrup but I was under the impression that no sweets were allowed.



As long as it is natural. I think pure maple syrup is fine. Good luck on your fast.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Day 11 for me and I feel okay.


----------



## MSee (Jan 12, 2013)

Just dropping in to say I'm still going on. 

Reminiscing I've prayed for you. I do understand what you are going through. Nice & Wavy gave you (and the rest of us) a good word. You will make it through this season, whether it's growing pain or the shock of pruning. 

God bless you all.


----------



## stephluv (Jan 13, 2013)

Pos: I've been reading my Bible more since I'm attending more study classes And my skin is clearer I'm calmer and less tempermental

Summary: Haven't been praying more but when I do its more intense but yet Still don't feel more connected to God Today I told my mom I want to move out and I didn't pray once today smh or eat so I just laid in bed all day smh Every night I wake up several times @ 4am and 5am but alarm is for 6 smh I don't really hear God more so I'm a lil bit disappointed but I still have a 1.5wk left of this fast so anything can happen

So maybe I'm not doing this right or maybe I'm putting too much emphasis on what I might gain versus focusing on a great opportunity to be closer to God

Anyways just another late night vent Gonna keep going and pray I go harder


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 13, 2013)

Checking In

God is so very good and when he speaks He speaks.  As for the fast as I stated I am doing a 10 fast with just water, fruit and vegetables. I  have had a few slip up like when I baked a turkey on Wednesday for my son and I grabbed a turkey wing, on the hand ful of cereral I ate without thinking about it. Beside that I have been sticking to the fast. I started Monday and Thursday was the first evening that I didn't have a caffeine/sugar headache. I have even made it though the bacon smell as my son makes bacon and I haven't had a piece.

I fasted for some break thoughts  and direction and I am happy to say that I have gotten both with 3 days to go in this fast. Today in church I could do nothing but cry at the alter when the word was just for me. "What God Has for You Is for You" coming out of 1 Sam 16.  After service the preacher of the hour came to me hugged me and said, "that word was for you, I was thinking of you when I preached it" He then said, "that was a direct hit". 

Doing this fast however, it hasn't been about blessings but also God telling me what I need to do and what I need to work on in my work and alot of soul searching. I have had to be obedient in some things doing this time and it's been hard as heck but I know that God knows the plan and I don't.


----------



## Lymegreen (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm still hanging in there.  I read a few chapters of the bible today and planned my meals for the rest of the week.

I feel like something is happening with me and will continue to pray.


----------



## foxee (Jan 13, 2013)

One week down, two to go!  Feeling great.  No real cravings to speak of.


----------



## miss cosmic (Jan 13, 2013)

Day 13 for me. Almost quit day before yesterday but was able to get past that although i did give in to some cravings i shouldnt have. I was just feeling broken disappointed and disillusioned about stuff. Giving in didnt make me feel good though so now i dont think i'll do that again.

Hope all you ladies are doing well.


----------



## JewelleNY (Jan 14, 2013)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> As long as it is natural. I think pure maple syrup is fine. Good luck on your fast.



Thanks Whip!  I was checking around and it seems that is one of those items that vary from person to person.  One site had it on the do not eat list, saying all sweeteners are prohibited but another site said it was okay.  I think I will omit it.

Good luck on your fast!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 14, 2013)

One week done. Two weeks left. This week was pretty good. I started the fast at the same time I started teaching at night again so I haven't been praying AS MUCH as I'd like. But I have been reading the bible more. In just this week God has shown me and told me so many things. One is a big decision that I needed to go ahead and make and not so soon after I was presented with a STRONG suggestion not to close a door God told me to close. I explained the importance of being obedient and explained that the decision is a true test of faith in GOD. Its also a new challenge that will cause me to have to change my lifestyle, but I have faith things will still work out in my favor!

God is also delivering me from some serious strongholds. And I am happy! 

This weekend I will be traveling out of town, so I will be including a little milk and some juices into my meals/snacks. Traveling already limits the food thats available to you, but I will still avoid meat unless its unavoidable. Sweets of course are not-negotiable.


----------



## miss cosmic (Jan 14, 2013)

Tomorrow is day 14 for me, i cant believe i have made it this far, inever thought i could give up meat and sugar.
Being day 14, tmrw is also a full fast for me, i will eat and drink nothing except water.


----------



## stephluv (Jan 14, 2013)

miss cosmic said:


> Tomorrow is day 14 for me, i cant believe i have made it this far, inever thought i could give up meat and sugar.
> *Being day 14, tmrw is also a full fast* for me, i will eat and drink nothing except water.


 
I also want to do a full fast come day #14 for me


----------



## miss cosmic (Jan 14, 2013)

stephluv said:


> I also want to do a full fast come day #14 for me



I did it on day 7 and plan to do it on day 14 and 21 too. 
Being on the daniel fast already makes it easier i think.

All the best!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello ladies. I apologize for not checking in more! I am on Day 10 & I have been struggling a bit with the fast this time...I haven't eaten anything off the list, but I am not spending enough time in the Word. If I don't spend more time with Him, it is really just a diet  I am a bit frustrated with myself  I am also not feeling physically great because I am having a hard time getting enough calories in. I feel a little light headed almost everyday. It is tough to eat something every couple of hours because I am used to having long stretches without eating. But I know what I need to do, so I need to quit dragging my feet. I'm going to start carrying bananas around in my purse 

I am keeping you ladies in prayer!


----------



## MSee (Jan 15, 2013)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Hello ladies. I apologize for not checking in more! I am on Day 10 & I have been struggling a bit with the fast this time...I haven't eaten anything off the list, but I am not spending enough time in the Word. If I don't spend more time with Him, it is really just a diet  I am a bit frustrated with myself  I am also not feeling physically great because I am having a hard time getting enough calories in. I feel a little light headed almost everyday. It is tough to eat something every couple of hours because I am used to having long stretches without eating. But I know what I need to do, so I need to quit dragging my feet. I'm going to start carrying bananas around in my purse
> 
> I am keeping you ladies in prayer!



@LilMissSunshine5 I was getting lightheaded too but remembered that it could be a sign of your body detoxing, when you restrict certain foods for a while. Be careful though. Remember dried fruits (without sugar) and nuts make an excellent snack, also baby carrots and they travel well compared to the yummy but delicate banana. 

I'm strengthening my resolve to see this to the end. I got an overwhelming desire to quit the other day and as much as I love to read my Bible, I too have been slipping because of a constant state of being busy . That has got to stop today. 

Praying for us all.


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 15, 2013)

Day 10 for me.  Still hanging in there... Thank God!


----------



## zora (Jan 15, 2013)

Yikes!  I totally forgot about this.  I'll be starting on Friday.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 16, 2013)

Day 16 for me and I can do this the rest of my life....


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 17, 2013)

Please pray for me ladies...I had a spiritual setback last night  This fast is not going the way I'd hoped. I found out my roommate is leaving in March (sticking me with the entire rent for 4 months until my lease runs out), so I acted out because I was upset. I know better than to fall into old behaviors because I am frustrated. So now I feel soooo disappointed in myself and wish I hadn't reacted in the moment.

I almost decided to quit the fast because I felt like why bother now? But I know that is not going to help matters because I am fasting to get closer to God and break some strongholds in my life. I should have really spent some time alone with God to process things, instead of resorting to old behaviors to avoid truly dealing with my issues. I'm so tired of running away from God


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 17, 2013)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Please pray for me ladies...I had a spiritual setback last night  This fast is not going the way I'd hoped. I found out my roommate is leaving in March (sticking me with the entire rent for 4 months until my lease runs out), so I acted out because I was upset. I know better than to fall into old behaviors because I am frustrated. So now I feel soooo disappointed in myself and wish I hadn't reacted in the moment.
> 
> I almost decided to quit the fast because I felt like why bother now? But I know that is not going to help matters because I am fasting to get closer to God and break some strongholds in my life. I should have really spent some time alone with God to process things, instead of resorting to old behaviors to avoid truly dealing with my issues. I'm so tired of running away from God



Praying for you LilMissSunshine5!  I had a bad day last week but I stuck with the fast and this week is going so much better.  Today is day 12 for me and I'm seeing breakthroughs in areas of my life.  Breakthroughs I didn't expect to see so quickly after the week I had last week.  God doesn't get disappointed if you veer off track a bit but He does hurt if we stay off track.  He recognizes your desire to continue the fast and if you do your part, He will do His.

So thankful for this forum where we can pray for each other!


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 17, 2013)

I have completed my 10 day fast even thought I only made it to the 9th day. I'm ok with that. God has told me so things, promised me some things, discplined me about some things and just talked to me about some stuff. After this fast I can truly say I love the Lord with all of my heart.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow! I can't believe I am winding down week 2! (Its day 11 for me). I am still working on my prayer life with God. Just the little I've done has really showed me some things. I am also mediating more on this word. Its better.

I have been tested and tempted with some big treats (tea and coffee being a biggie) but its all good. I am looking forward to this weekend to see my nephew for the first time. He is one month old. I will be packing my Blender and all my fruits, veggies, water, grains, nuts, etc to get me through. I'll still avoid meat but as mentioned earlier I may do some juices. The last time to traveled while fasting was horrible. I felt so bad. If you can help it, try not to travel while fasting. This is the only time I have off for a while, and I pushed it back already so I need to go ahead and go before my schedule gets really hectic. I'll be leaving tomorrow! Ya'll pray for me.
I am sooooo glad for this thread.


----------



## JewelleNY (Jan 17, 2013)

*I'm on day 7 and feeling great!  I had some headaches and a lot a gas  in the beginning but I am feeling alert and healthy now    I am trying to get in more prayer too and focus on my personal goals.  Also, my clothes definitely feel roommier, not going to check my weight just yet, trying not to make my weight the focus of the fast *


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Day 16 for me. So far so good. I feel very alert today. Glad the Lord is speaking to me.


----------



## Sosa (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm doing good with the diet part so far (didn't even need the fish and eggs )...but the devotions   . 
I haven't been this busy since forever. I just started a second job and I'm trying to find my balance and develop a good system.

I've cut out tv, movies etc. But i see that I am going to have to force myself to MAKE the time to spend in the Word and in prayer.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you ladies for the prayers! I feel much better today (versus a couple days ago) and I am glad I didn't quit fasting. You all really keep me encouraged, whether you know it or not  I feel like I am moving in the right direction...I heard a message that really resonated with me today- Joyce Meyer preached that when obstacles arise and the enemy comes against us we should say "Devil, I am not giving up! I don't care how long it takes me to develop this habit...God is going to be first in my time _and my life_" This is how I feel. I am not going to give up until I reach a deeper level of intimacy with God. That is what this whole fasting period is about and I have to keep in mind our spiritual walk with Jesus is about progress, not perfection. Condemnation for mistakes is not from God, it is from the enemy. Conviction is from God and isn't accusatory or shame-filled, but just draws us back to Him. I am so filled with gratitude because of the grace and mercy that God gives me and all of us  Thank you so much for the encouragement ladies! I will keep everyone in prayer


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 19, 2013)

Mini praise report- I finally got over my anger enough to speak with my roommate about her leaving early and the financial consequences for me. I was too angry to even speak with her before today, so I waited until I had some time to process my feelings. I didn't want to communicate in anger and say things from a hurt and spiteful place. I spoke with her today and expressed how I felt, how I felt things should have been handled, and that I am still working through my anger towards her in a mature fashion. It was nice that I was able to speak the truth, but not be vengeful and hurtful because that is something I have really struggled with. I have started the process of looking for a subletter and will continue to pray about the situation. $600 a month is not a trivial amount, but God will take care of me financially, regardless of the outcome of this situation. So I am going to let go and let God take care of it. That is definitely a praise report for me...


----------



## MSee (Jan 19, 2013)

I have a strong sense of expectancy. I've had it for a couple of days with an urge to keep thanking God. 

On the other hand I've been having dreams that seem to reflect scenes of my past. Unfortunately not good ones. However, after praying about them I feel that it's simply things I need to let go. '

Praying that we all finnish strong.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 20, 2013)

Tomorrow will make 21 days on the fast.  I have been extremely blessed beyond measure during this time.  I have been changed...praise the Lord!

Since I'm done on the fast now, I will continue to eat the same...I actually love the way I've been eating and I can't see myself eating any differently.  My digestive system is the best its been in years, my skin and everything is so much better.  The best thing is that I am healthy...spiritually, mentally, emotionally, financially and yes, physically!!!  

I am grateful and humbled...thank you Lord!

Thank you ladies for all of your prayers and openness during this time.  You all have been very encouraging, even when you were experiencing wanting to give up...you stayed put and gave the devil a black eye  that's what I'm talking about!!!!  I'm so proud of all of you....keep going, you can do it!!!

Love to all you ladies....I will continue to pray for you as you are still going strong.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Tomorrow will make 21 days on the fast.  I have been extremely blessed beyond measure during this time.  I have been changed...praise the Lord!
> 
> Since I'm done on the fast now, I will continue to eat the same...I actually love the way I've been eating and I can't see myself eating any differently.  My digestive system is the best its been in years, my skin and everything is so much better.  The best thing is that I am healthy...spiritually, mentally, emotionally, financially and yes, physically!!!
> 
> ...



Good for you. I'll be done at the end of the day on Tuesday. You've also been a wonderful source of information and encouragement. I too will likely continue eating this way. I will introduce fish and wine back into my diet.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 20, 2013)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> Good for you. I'll be done at the end of the day on Tuesday. You've also been a wonderful source of information and encouragement. I too will likely continue eating this way. I will introduce fish and wine back into my diet.


Awww...thanks sis   I can't wait to eat fish...missin my Salmon for real.


----------



## miss cosmic (Jan 22, 2013)

Today waa my last day. I managed to stay on track with the foos restrictions for the most part. The praying didnt go so well - too many questions etc etc. Anyway, the exercise taught me that I'm not aa weak-willed as I thought I was. Also, it will take much more than a few meatless days to figure out this spirituality thing.
All the best to all the ladies still pressing on, I hope you all find what you're looking for.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using LHCF


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Today is my last day as well but I'm holding out until 12am because that's when I started. I'm grateful that I was able to make it this far. God is good. Best of luck to everyone on the fast. I will stay posting in here. My first meal will be a simple peanut butter and jelly sandwich. lol


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 22, 2013)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> Today is my last day as well but I'm holding out until 12am because that's when I started. I'm grateful that I was able to make it this far. God is good. Best of luck to everyone on the fast. I will stay posting in here. My first meal will be a simple peanut butter and jelly sandwich. lol


 you did it!  Proud of you!

Can you believe I'm still eating the same way?  I don't want to go back.  I did have a cup of tea with honey in it...., but only a small amount.  Right now, I have some strawberries, lime and rosemary in a mason jar filled with water....that's going to be my drink for the next few hours.

I will continue to post here too.

ETA: Oh, and I'm going to make the popsicles in my siggy too


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> you did it!  Proud of you!
> 
> Can you believe I'm still eating the same way?  I don't want to go back.  I did have a cup of tea with honey in it...., but only a small amount.  Right now, I have some strawberries, lime and rosemary in a mason jar filled with water....that's going to be my drink for the next few hours.
> 
> ...



I'm going to continue as well. I'm going to keep my fridge/pantry packed with vegetables and legumes but low on everything else especially sugar. Those popsicles sound nice. I usually make popsicles with remnants of my green smoothies or puree fruits. Delicious!!!


----------



## MSee (Jan 23, 2013)

I made it to the end and I'm so grateful I pushed through. God is so good. He is surely at work in my life and circumstances. 

After 21 days I generally don't crave the things I denied myself, but I'm going back to norm and leave fasting for special times. Besides, my body loose too much muscle mass when I go without animal protein for too long and starts ''acting up'' .

WhipEffectz1 I wanted to personally thank you for starting this thread. In December I felt the nudge that I should fast in January, but I had a sense of fear for many reasons. When I wandered in to LHCF one evening and saw your thread title for the first time, I actually backed away from it but for days I kept feeling like I should join, so I won't go it alone this time, but I was still fighting fear. Now I'm glad I did join.  God bless you on your life's journey.

miss cosmic I'm glad you made it. You are definitely stronger than you think and closer to the truth than you even realize.  I admire your transparency.

Now I wish I didn't start putting mentions, for everyone has certainly been inspiring and helpful. God bless you all.


----------



## stephluv (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrats to everyone who participated and who are still going strong....I wont officially be done until later today but I am very thankful for this thread as well as everyone who posted as it was encouragement for me to not give up even when I was making mistakes lol 

This was my 1st time ever attempting anything like this and tho I did backslide and made a few mistakes I still feel this was the BEST way to start the new year...this has been the most that I have ever been consistent in my relationship with God...i may have not read the bible as much as someone else but when I did read I was able to fellowship with others and be reminded to keep the faith...when I didnt attend a church meet-up instead of being lazy I talked to God about whatever was on my mind....Even carrying my Bible with me to work doesnt feel so out of the ordinary anymore lol

I'm truely just happy that I didnt give up and even tho I dont have a huge testimony like others might have after this fast...my biggest setback has now been overturned as my pride wouldnt let me turn to HIM because I felt like he had let me go years ago but He's revealed to me through others His amazing works so now I can finally say I am letting go and letting God handle EVERYTHING

Love you ladies! Thank you God and thank you all!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 23, 2013)

Congratulations to all the ladies who have completed the fast


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jan 23, 2013)

I had to start late because of personal issues. But Day one and I'm already craving meat. But it's okay I woke up this morning and just thanked God. Nothing else, just thanked and praised.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 23, 2013)

stephluv said:


> Congrats to everyone who participated and who are still going strong....I wont officially be done until later today but I am very thankful for this thread as well as everyone who posted as it was encouragement for me to not give up even when I was making mistakes lol
> 
> This was my 1st time ever attempting anything like this and tho I did backslide and made a few mistakes I still feel this was the BEST way to start the new year...this has been the most that I have ever been consistent in my relationship with God...i may have not read the bible as much as someone else but when I did read I was able to fellowship with others and be reminded to keep the faith...when I didnt attend a church meet-up instead of being lazy I talked to God about whatever was on my mind....Even carrying my Bible with me to work doesnt feel so out of the ordinary anymore lol
> 
> ...


God bless you  



LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Congratulations to all the ladies who have completed the fast


Thank you 



Phoenix14 said:


> I had to start late because of personal issues. But Day one and I'm already craving meat. But it's okay I woke up this morning and just thanked God. Nothing else, just thanked and praised.


I will help you with anything you need  

What helped me was to slice some tomatoes and eat them as if they were meat; I also made slices of eggplant and you can make mushrooms too (the large portabello ones) grill them on top of the stove.

Drink lots of water...have at least a pitcher in the fridge with slices of lemon or fruit in it.  The flavor will help you, trust me.

Will pray for you!


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Jan 23, 2013)

YAY! We did it! 

Being in school full time I did NOT get as much chance to spend praying as I wanted to but I am thankful for what I've learned about myself over the past month. A lot of God inspired self-revelation has transpired in my life this last month.

Now, I'm scared to eat meat because I don't want a tummy ache.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 24, 2013)

I still have 3 more days. Sunday is the last day for me. So far so good. I did take a little juice (but less than 4 oz) and I did have milk over the weekend. It helped with the long drive. I avoided sweets and meat the WHOLE weekend even though I was offered sweets and meats A LOT. I think I will wait until Valentine's day to have some sweets. If anything, sweets are my BIGGEST stronghold. Its funny cause I don't need added sugars (like I'll eat cereals and oatmeal with NO sugar) but a cookie or piece of cake is harder to resist. But I did very very well. I also have been craving a little coffee...But adding ginger to my breakfast smoothies help perk me up.

DH and I have not been praying together as I liked....But God answers prayers...DH has really been stepping up around the house...I work from before dawn til AFTER dusk so he's cooked ALL the vegan meals for us. All. Before he'd cook but some night he wouldn't. Even after I cam home after a LONG day. He's been super attentive and LISTENS more. I'm so happy I could cry. I'd been praying for this for a long time. He's always been sweet and caring, but something was missing. Its not missing anymore. 

I'll update again on Monday. I do miss my coffee but I don't NEED it! My sweets: Don't need it! Meat: don't need it. I am going to look for ways to eat like this forever.


----------



## JewelleNY (Jan 24, 2013)

*Hi ladies, I have been wondering a great deal about a part of Bible verse that states that Daniel ate no pleasurable food.  I find that I put a good amount of energy into finding new and delicious recipes to cook and thoroughly enjoy my new meals.  I had been looking for good dessert ideas when I came across a site where one person said the food should be plain and not to be enhanced for our tasting pleasure.

Any thoughts??*


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 24, 2013)

Day 19 for me!  I'll be ending my fast at 5pm on Saturday.  

Spiritually, this fast has been great for me.  Since I'm not working, in addition to the change in my diet, I also gave up watching TV from 12am to 4pm Mon. - Fri.  It forced me not to stay up late and therefore I got a full night's rest every night and it pushed me to focus on some business ideas, as well as, pray and read my bible a lot.  I'm studying the book of Jeremiah and I made great progress with it during this time.

The biggest change I've noticed is that my thoughts are MUCH MUCH clearer.  I'm hearing God's voice and I have no confusion about what it is he wants me to do.  I had a list of things before him and I've seen him touch everything on my list, including my career  I had an interview for a new project last week and I'm trusting and believe that I will not only get it, but that working with this new client will lead to longer projects going forward.

Physically, however, this fast has not been that great for me.  Not eating meat has led me to eat way too much starch.  It was great for my system at first, I felt like it was cleaning out but now I'm feeling the affects of a starch heavy diet so I'll be returning to my regular eating after this fast.  I've been living a gluten free life for the past 5 years so my normal diet is definitely on the healthier side anyway.  Plus, I don't eat a lot of red meat and I rarely eat pork.  My main meat dishes are grilled or baked chicken and broiled fish.  The only fried food I really eat is fried fish... oh and french fries... my guilty pleasure that I have to indulge in once a week  but I oven fry my french fries so it's not so bad.

Ladies, I will post again when my fast is officially complete but I want to say thank you to all of your for the emotional and spiritual support during this time!  I couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 24, 2013)

JewelleNY said:


> *Hi ladies, I have been wondering a great deal about a part of Bible verse that states that Daniel ate no pleasurable food.  I find that I put a good amount of energy into finding new and delicious recipes to cook and thoroughly enjoy my new meals.  I had been looking for good dessert ideas when I came across a site where one person said the food should be plain and not to be enhanced for our tasting pleasure.
> 
> Any thoughts??*



JewelleNY - I don't have a scriptural answer to this but I do know for me, in the  beginning I did look for lots of substitutes and delicious recipes.  I  even tried a few but after a week or so, I just kept repeating 3 main  dishes and ate less and less as the days went by.  I reached a point  where I was eating for survival and not for pleasure.  

What day are you on now?


----------



## JewelleNY (Jan 24, 2013)

Reminiscing said:


> JewelleNY - I don't have a scriptural answer to this but I do know for me, in the  beginning I did look for lots of substitutes and delicious recipes.  I  even tried a few but after a week or so, I just kept repeating 3 main  dishes and ate less and less as the days went by.  I reached a point  where I was eating for survival and not for pleasure.
> 
> What day are you on now?



I am on day 14.  I have been a raw vegan in the past and generally eat mostly fruits and vegetables except when I am out working and especially doing field visits, I will stop at fast food places.  I also enhale fruit juices, teas, and sometimes coffee so that has been a change for me.  

Eating this way on the fast does not feel much different than my usual routine on most days.  I already know tons of good vegan recipes.  I love cooking and trying new recipes and I have been doing just that.  I get excited about it and my coworker, who is also on the fast, has been giving me great ideas that her DH has been trying.  I have actually been planning out meals and thinking about how to try different things in different ways.  Is is benefitting me in that I did not do much actual homemade type cooking.  I now know how to make homemade tomato sauce and rice and beans not from a box or can  

This has been very peasurable and and I am loving the food.  I have already put together ideas for a great recipe for pesto pasta will grilled mushrooms that I am going to make this weekend.  

I was wondering of maybe we are supposed to eat the fruit and veggies in their natural state and water to drink?  I am going to try to pray on it.  

Thanks for responding


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 24, 2013)

JewelleNY said:


> I am on day 14.  I have been a raw vegan in the past and generally eat mostly fruits and vegetables except when I am out working and especially doing field visits, I will stop at fast food places.  I also enhale fruit juices, teas, and sometimes coffee so that has been a change for me.
> 
> Eating this way on the fast does not feel much different than my usual routine on most days.  I already know tons of good vegan recipes.  I love cooking and trying new recipes and I have been doing just that.  I get excited about it and my coworker, who is also on the fast, has been giving me great ideas that her DH has been trying.  I have actually been planning out meals and thinking about how to try different things in different ways.  Is is benefitting me in that I did not do much actual homemade type cooking.  I now know how to make homemade tomato sauce and rice and beans not from a box or can
> 
> ...



JewelleNY - Ok I understand what you're saying now since a vegan diet is normal for you.

Can you share the pesto pasta recipe please?  I love cooking and it sounds like a great dish!


----------



## JewelleNY (Jan 24, 2013)

Reminiscing said:


> JewelleNY - Ok I understand what you're saying now since a vegan diet is normal for you.
> 
> Can you share the pesto pasta recipe please?  I love cooking and it sounds like a great dish!



Yers, I will get it for you when I go home   I posted a couple of pics in the recipe thread here of some other meals I have tried, will post more


----------



## JewelleNY (Jan 24, 2013)

Here is the recipe for pesto sauce, just toss with your favorite pasta 

http://www.ultimatedanielfast.com/2010/05/mmmmmpesto.html









Pesto

2 TB extra-virgin olive oil 
3 cups packed fresh spinach or 2 cups frozen spinach, thawed & drained 
1/2 cup packed fresh basil leaves
¼ cup chopped green onions
1/4 cup pine nuts or walnuts 
1 clove garlic, minced
1/4 tsp salt 

Instructions 
Place ingredients in a food processor or blender until smooth. Makes ¾ cup.


----------



## explosiva9 (Jan 26, 2013)

Today was my last day and everything that could go wrong did.  But I am grateful to God for the experience. 

Good luck to those just beginning and those still fasting! 

God bless.


----------



## foxee (Jan 27, 2013)

Praise God! 

I made it to day 21 without breaking my fast.  My eating habits are going to remain pretty healthy from here on out.  Eating only fruits and veggies gave me plenty of energy which I really needed to get through my hectic work schedule.


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 28, 2013)

Just posting to say I officially completed my fast on Saturday.  I had a busy weekend with family in town but I made sure to keep up my consecration to the end.  I even ate potatoes and vegetables while my whole family ate a fantastic lunch my mom made on Saturday. Thank God for see me through and continued prayers to those who are still fasting.  Be blessed!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 28, 2013)

I finished my fast last night. I wanted to extend it until the end of the month, but it just didn't happen. I will try to make it until the end of the month without sweets (as a modified fast). I also wanted to ask for prayers for my family and I.

Yesterday my dad announced that God told him he would pass away soon. My mom also was told by God that his time is coming a couple months ago...it is very strange in my family that most people know when they are going. So I am having a hard time processing this and controlling my emotions (uncontrollable tears all day). I know it will be difficult for my family as well. I do know that I am blessed to have had so much time with him, considering his age (my dad is 85). But it is definitely tough


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 29, 2013)

Well Sunday was my last day.

I did break my fast on milk, juice, coffee due to traveling during the fast, but other things like meat, sweets, junk I stayed away from the whole fast. I am very proud of myself. I have lost weight, but I am not craving sweets anymore. My younger sister wants to start fasting this week, and we are going to give up sweets for Lent. My goal is to only have something sweet/candy for Valentine's day (which happens to be the day after Ash Wednesday) which is during Lent, but other than that we'll do no sweets for Lent and no meats on Fridays. 

I have decided that even after 5 years of Doing the Daniel fast I have MUCH to learn about fasting. I am definitely humbled and excited for the future. DH is eating healthier and doing more exercise...So I think that this year things will definitely change with our prayer lives and how we fast. I am going to challenge him to give up something for Lent. He gave up video games for the Daniel Fast. So I caught him playing them when I got home from work but instead of staying on all night he opted to turn it off after a few minutes and fixed us dinner and we watched a movie together. Ladies these are prayers ANSWERED! But its still work in progress. Anyhoo....Maybe we can start a "Lent" thread and take this to another level!

I really appreciate the OP for starting this, and everyone who joined in and gave it their all. First timers: It gets easier. Veterans: YOU ROCK! I love all your input and advice! You begin to look forward to it. Again...thanks ladies!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 29, 2013)

JewelleNY said:


> *Hi ladies, I have been wondering a great deal about a part of Bible verse that states that Daniel ate no pleasurable food. I find that I put a good amount of energy into finding new and delicious recipes to cook and thoroughly enjoy my new meals. I had been looking for good dessert ideas when I came across a site where one person said the food should be plain and not to be enhanced for our tasting pleasure.*
> 
> *Any thoughts??*


 
I thought about that ALOT!

I decided to go ahead an substitute some meat products like using soy crumbles for spaghetti sauce, and the like. But I understand, finding the balance between making sure you LIKE what you eat and then not putting TOO MUCH emphasis on eating and finding replacements to stick with the regimen.

I decided for myself to find replacements but keep it simple. I focused on limiting too much emphasis on foods and I really tried to do as spartan a diet as possible, with the attitude that we're just eating a little and using that energy and time towards God. I did enjoy my fruits (strawberries just came out here in Florida) and green smoothies. But IMO I think taking the emphasis off of food was key to the fast. I tried to imagine what Daniel would eat and sure we don't eat AS SPARSE as they did back then but I'm sure they overall limited foods. Some days hours would go by before I ate, and even on a day that I worked 15 hours straight I was still energized at the end of the day! On a day I'm eating my usual meals and snacks I would have been dog-tired. But putting all yur trust in the Lord and asking HIM to ultimately FEED you will help you never ever to starve or feel empty!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 29, 2013)

Will this thread be open all year long? Does anyone plan to do this again before next January?


----------



## JewelleNY (Feb 1, 2013)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I thought about that ALOT!
> 
> I decided to go ahead an substitute some meat products like using soy crumbles for spaghetti sauce, and the like. But I understand, finding the balance between making sure you LIKE what you eat and then not putting TOO MUCH emphasis on eating and finding replacements to stick with the regimen.
> 
> I decided for myself to find replacements but keep it simple. I focused on limiting too much emphasis on foods and I really tried to do as spartan a diet as possible, with the attitude that we're just eating a little and using that energy and time towards God. I did enjoy my fruits (strawberries just came out here in Florida) and green smoothies. But IMO I think taking the emphasis off of food was key to the fast. I tried to imagine what Daniel would eat and sure we don't eat AS SPARSE as they did back then but I'm sure they overall limited foods. Some days hours would go by before I ate, and even on a day that I worked 15 hours straight I was still energized at the end of the day! On a day I'm eating my usual meals and snacks I would have been dog-tired. But putting all yur trust in the Lord and asking HIM to ultimately FEED you will help you never ever to starve or feel empty!



Thanks so much for your thoughts Naturalgyrl    I found it to be very helpful and matched so much of what I was thinking.  I was putting too much into my food and less into the prayer part of the fast.  I finished my fast yesterday but plan to keep eating in a similar manner.  All of a sudden, I no longer feel the need to plan fancy meals all of the time.  I had just plan fruit today and some nuts for a snack.  It was quite freeing and I could focus on other things, instead of always, "what am I going to eat?"    Kind of puts things in perspective.

I totally agree with your last line, awesome!


----------



## Phoenix14 (Feb 2, 2013)

I ended my fast after ten days. It was my first time ever fasting and I really liked it. I think I'll be adopting the eating/health way of eating in my regular lifestyle. God really showed up and showed me some things during these ten days. I'm excited!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Feb 2, 2013)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Will this thread be open all year long? Does anyone plan to do this again before next January?



I hope so. I am giving up sweets for Lent so maybe we can also create a new Thread for that also.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Reminiscing (Mar 21, 2013)

Anyone still on a high from their Daniel Fast?  I AM!!!  The peace I'm still feeling from the fast is truly amazing!  God has given me complete assurance that He has my back.  Test and trials have come my way this year but I handle them with a new confidence.  I know without a doubt that this increase in faith is a direct result of the fast.  I thank God so much for placing it on my heart to do the fast!

I hope you ladies are still on a high as well!  Be blessed!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 31, 2013)

Wrong thread.....


----------



## stephluv (Apr 2, 2013)

Reminiscing- Yes I am still reaping the benefits of the January fast...I have never felt closer to God then this ever in my life...Every day i see growth...everything happens in its own timing but if I had did a Daniels fast before who knows where I would be now

Matter of fact i'm going to be participating in this fast again this mth...my friends church is doing it and I feel it whats I need to do...they started yesterday so i'll be a little bit late but I plan on starting tomorrow


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 18, 2013)

Is anyone planning to do this for 2014 and/or start a thread for it? I plan to do it again starting Sunday, Jnuary 5th?


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Dec 18, 2013)

If a challenge is made I will definitely join


----------



## Sosa (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm doing it again this year. 

I also did one for Rosh Hashanah. .. Jewish new year. That was one powerful fast.  Still receiving miracles from that one.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm definitely doing this again. I cut it short last year for personal reasons but this is one fast I must do to completion this year


----------



## destinyseeker (Dec 20, 2013)

I started out 2013 on a 21 day Daniel Fast. I would love to start 2014 the same way. I'm definitely in if someone starts a thread.


----------



## stephluv (Dec 21, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 27, 2013)

Yay!  I'm glad to see that some of you would like to do the fast again!

I'm going to PM the OP to see if she plans to start the thread.  If she doesn't, I'll start one for over the weekend.  I'm planning to start Sunday, January 5th.


----------



## Haddasah (Dec 27, 2013)

Im in! Though I will be starting december 29th and ending the 21 day fast with a 3 day water cleanse! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PGhCljW6dM

Link is a video on a 21 day fast that I will be doing


----------



## mblake8 (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm in! I'm starting tomorrow for sure and going till January 31st


----------



## Sosa (Dec 28, 2013)

So...who is going to start the January 2014 thread ? 
I was planning my grocery list today and I realized, I need to start getting ready for the fast. I probably won't buy any meat and instead, try to use up the meat I already have in the freezer for the upcoming week. 
Beans and greens is what's up for me when the fast starts.

Idk what I need to go to the supermarket for now. No animal products, no processed foods. Short list it will be this week


----------



## Haddasah (Dec 28, 2013)

Lolz I just realized that this thread is from 2013! Definitely need a new thread! I am going shopping tonight


----------



## FriscoGirl (Dec 28, 2013)

Where can i find the scripture guide?


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 28, 2013)

I PM'd the OP but she didn't respond so I started a 2014 thread.  Hope she doesn't mind.  Here's the link to the 2014 thread  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=713523

FriscoGirl - The scripture reference to the fast is Daniel 10:2-3.  I hope you will join us in the 2014 thread. 

Nice & Wavy - I hope you will join us again too.  We need your wisdom!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 29, 2013)

Reminiscing said:


> I PM'd the OP but she didn't respond so I started a 2014 thread.  Hope she doesn't mind.  Here's the link to the 2014 thread  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=713523
> 
> FriscoGirl - The scripture reference to the fast is Daniel 10:2-3.  I hope you will join us in the 2014 thread.
> 
> Nice & Wavy - I hope you will join us again too.  We need your wisdom!


Hi, thanks for the mention. 

I will be doing it again, but not on LHCF.  I won't be here any longer as my subscription is over in January.  However, I will pray for you all and lift you up as you experience the richness of this blessed fast!

God bless you and thanks again for thinking of me!


----------



## sapphire74 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hi, thanks for the mention.   I will be doing it again, but not on LHCF.  I won't be here any longer as my subscription is over in January.  However, I will pray for you all and lift you up as you experience the richness of this blessed fast!  God bless you and thanks again for thinking of me!



Nice & Wavy sorry to hear you are leaving. You will be missed.


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hi, thanks for the mention.
> 
> I will be doing it again, but not on LHCF.  I won't be here any longer as my subscription is over in January.  However, I will pray for you all and lift you up as you experience the richness of this blessed fast!
> 
> God bless you and thanks again for thinking of me!



Nice & Wavy - sorry to hear you're leaving.  BIG HUG to you!  You will be in prayers as God continues to bless you on life's journey.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 1, 2014)

Reminiscing said:


> Nice & Wavy - sorry to hear you're leaving.  BIG HUG to you!  You will be in prayers as God continues to bless you on life's journey.


Thank you my dear...God bless you and keep you in the shadow of His wings!


----------

